# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Διεθνείς Αγώνες / International Competitions >  Mr Olympia 2009 (24-27.9 -Las Vegas,Nevada)

## Polyneikos

O ιστορικος και μεγαλύτερος αγωνας του αγωνιστικου bb,το Mr Olympia , πραγματοποιείται φέτος στο Las Vegas,από τις 24 εως και της 27 Σεπτεμβριου.
Φυσικά για τα ελληνικα δρώμενα η μεγαλύτερη είδηση και η αγωνία όλων των φιλαθλων είναι η συμμετοχη του* ΜΕΓΑΛΟΥ Μιχάλη Κεφαλιανου* ανάμεσα σε όλα τα μεγαθηρια,πρόκειται για τον πρωτο Έλληνα αθλητη που θα πατησει στον μεγαλύτερο και πολυδιαφημιζόμενο αγωνα του bb και φυσικα έχουμε άλλον έναν επιπρόσθετο λόγο να αναμενουμε με αγωνία και ενδιαφερον αυτόν τον αγώνα.Οι αθλητες που εχουν παρει πρόκριση μέχρι στιγμης είναι οι εξης::


2009 Mr. Olympia Qualified 

Anthony, Melvin USACutler, Jay USAElmoussawi, Moe New ZealandFreeman, Toney USAGreene, Kai USAHaidar, Ahmad LebanonHeath, Phil USAJackson, Dexter USA*Kefalianos, Michael* *Australia*Kjellstrom, Martin SwedenMartinez, Victor Dominican RepublicRockel, Ronny GermanySamuel, Silvio SpainWarren, Branch USAWolf, Dennis GermanyYamagishi, Hidetada Japan*Oπως θα παρατηρησετε αυτό που δεν επιβεβαιωνεται επίσημα είναι η συμμετοχή του Ronnie Coleman,αναμενουμε να δούμε τι θα γίνει και με αυτό το θεμα.*
Προσωπική μου εκτίμηση είναι ότι υπάρχουν πολλοι "διψασμενοι" διεκδικητες του τίτλου,ξεκινωντας με τον Dexter Jackson,πάντα ο κατοχος έχει ένα "αβανταζ",από πίσω έρχεται ο Jay Cutler που σίγουρα θέλει να παρει την εκδίκηση του,πολύ κοντά βρίσκονται οι νεαροι και ταλαντουχοι καθως και επίδοξοι μνηστηρες του τίτλου,Phil Heath,Victor Marinez,Dennis Wolf,χωρίς να ξεχναμε τον πρόσφατο νικητη του Arnold Classic Kai Greene,ο οποιος με κεκτημενη ταχύτητα θα προσπαθήσει να αποδείξει ότι μόνο κομητης δεν είναι...
Και όλοι οι υπόλοιποι είναι με μικρες διαφορές,μεγαλοι αθλητες,και φυσικα έχουμε και τον δικό μας Μιχαλη που θα θελει να αποδείξει ότι δεν θα έχει διακοσμητικό ρόλο στον αγώνα...
*Καλή επιτυχία στον Μιχαλη* και οποιοδήποτε νεο θα το συζηταμε από αυτό το τόπικ....

----------


## billys15

Εχει πολυ και καλο πραμα το φετινο Olympia,εχω την εντυπωση οτι θα ειναι πιο "μαχητικο" απ'το περσινο.Καλη επιτυχια σε ολους και ειδικα στον Μιχαλη.

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## thegravijia

που ειναι ο κολεμαν ?
που ειναι ο markus?

----------


## Spyro D

Ποσο πολυ με πειραζει που δεν βλεπω hellas.........ποσο πολυ ομως.... :01.Ftou:

----------


## peris

> Ποσο πολυ με πειραζει που δεν βλεπω hellas.........ποσο πολυ ομως....


συμφωνω αλλα ετσι ειναι η ελλαδα τρωει τα παιδια της αν του ειχαν δωσει την επαγγελματικη καρτα και δεν του εκαναν σχεδια του κεφαλιανου θα αγωνιζοταν με την ελλαδα αλλα ετσι ειναι δυστχως :02. Bang Head:  :02. Bang Head:  :01. Angry:  :01.Ftou:  :01.Ftou:

----------


## slaine

o Καραμανλάκης δε θα κατέβει?

----------


## Polyneikos

o Καραμανλάκης πως να κατεβει ρε παιδια κατευθειαν στο Mr Olympia,εδω δεν έχει παίξει αγώνα για πολύ καιρό(έχω την εντυπωση ότι τελευταια χρονια που τον είδαμε ήταν το 2005),και μαλιστα τώρα θα κατεβει πρωτη φορά σε Αμερικανικο Αγώνα,μην ξεχνατε ότι προσκλήσεις - προκρίσεις για το Mr Olympia είναι περιορισμένες ,οι μισες είναι καπαρωμενες από το προηγούμενο Olympia από την κατάταξη και οι υπόλοιπες δίνονται σε συγκεκριμένους αγωνες..
Δεν ξερω αν στους αγωνες που θα αγωνιστει στο Houston Men’s στις 29 Αυγουστου και μετα στο Atlantic City 11-12 Σεπτεμβρίου στο New Jersey ο Μανώλης αν αποτελουν πρόκριση για το Mr Olympia...

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

δεν είναι τόσο απλά τα πράγματα να πάει κάποιος στο ολύμπια ο μιχάλης έδειξε δείγματα δεν συμετείχε απλά σε επαγγελματικούς αλλά πήρε θέση που του έδωσε την πρόκρηση γιατί με την συμετοχή μόνο δεν γίνετε τίποτε και ήταν ο μόνος που πήρε αυτήν την πρόκρηση οι άλλοι απλά είχαν την πρόκρηση.

πρός το παρόν δεν υπάρχει κάποιος έλληνας που να μπορεί να συμετέχει παρα μόνο αν μπορέσει να πάρει μια θέση στην πρώτη τετράδα σε επαγγελματικό αγώνα πρόκρησης  και πιστεύω έχουμε αθλητες που έχουν δυνατότητα να ακολουθήσουν το παράδειγμα του μιχάλη.

----------


## slaine

δε διαφωνώ σε αυτά που λέτε απλά θυμάμαι ότι κάπου αναφέρθηκε στο φόρουμ πριν λίγες μέρες ότι θα έιναι στον αγώνα αυτό και ο Καραμανλάκης (μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος)

----------


## Polyneikos

Mερικες ωραίες διαφημιστικες αφίσσες που διαφημίζουμ το Mr Olympia 2009.

----------


## Polyneikos

**
*WHO’S QUALIFIED FOR THE 2009 OLYMPIA?*

**Light grey font denotes competitor is already qualified.* 

*2009 MR. OLYMPIA*

*From the 2009 Europa Show of Champions:*
*Orlando, Florida, USA, April 18, 2009*

1. Troy *Alves*, USA
2. Hidetada *Yamagishi*, Japan
3. Darrem *Charles*, Trinidad


From the 2009 Australia Pro Grand Prix IX:
Melbourne, Australia, March14, 2009

1. Kai *Greene*, USA
2. Silvio *Samuel*, Spain
3. Toney *Freeman*, USA
4. Michael *Kefalianos*, Australia*
*Qualifies pursuant to IFBB Pro Rule 4.5.4


From the 2009 Arnold Classic:
Columbus, Ohio, USA, March 7, 2009

1. Kai *Greene*, USA
2. Victor *Martinez*, Dominican Republic
3. Branch *Warren*, USA
4. Toney *Freeman*, USA
5. Silvio *Samuel*, Spain
6. Moe *Elmoussawi*, New Zealand


From the 2009 Iron Man Pro:
Los Angeles, California, USA, January 24, 2009

1. Silvio *Samuel*, Spain
2. Moe *Elmoussawi*, New Zealand
3. Ronny *Rockel*, Germany
4. Hidetada *Yamagishi*, Japan
5. Ahmad *Haidar*, Lebanon

From the 2008 Romanian Pro Grand Prix:
Timisoara, Romania, October 11, 2008

1. Dexter *Jackson*, USA
2. Ronny *Rockel*, Germany
3. Martin *Kjellstrom*, Sweden

From the 2008 Mr. Olympia:
Las Vegas, Nevada, USA, September 27, 2008

1. Dexter *Jackson*, USA
2. Jay *Cutler*, USA
3. Phil *Heath*, USA
4. Dennis *Wolf*, Germany
5. Toney *Freeman*, USA
6. Melvin *Anthony*, USA

----------


## billys15

> 


Μ'αρεσει που ρωταει αναμεσα στους 4,σαν να ειναι δεδομενο οτι θα το παρει ενας απο αυτους... :01. Cool:

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Ποσο πολυ με πειραζει που δεν βλεπω hellas.........ποσο πολυ ομως....


τη να πεις, ενα καλο βρίσιμο το σηκώνουν ανετα πάντως οι υπεύθυνοι, γ...ω τα καραγκιοζιλίκια μας...........................  :01. Cursing:  :01. Cursing:

----------


## billys15

Απο την μια μ'αρεσει ΠΑΡΑ πολυ που δεν γραφει Ελλαδα.Κι αυτο επειδη ο Μιχαλης δεν εκατσε να ασχολειται με τους δικους μας που δεν τον προωθουσαν και κοιταξε για αλλου.Ετσι ειναι,αν κοιτας μονο το συμφερον σου την παθαινεις πολλες φορες.Λες και θα τον ταϊζαν απ'τα λεφτα τους τον ανθρωπο αν τον εβγαζαν προς τα εξω,ισα ισα κερδη θα ειχαν.

----------


## Εχετλαίος

> Λες και θα τον ταϊζαν απ'τα λεφτα τους τον ανθρωπο αν τον εβγαζαν προς τα εξω,ισα ισα κερδη θα ειχαν.


***********  ακόμη, τόσα χρόνια τώρα, δεν το έχουν καταλάβει.
Τι να πει κανείς...αν ήταν για κανένα λουκουμά καναλόπληκτο και πισωγλέντη τύπου Sakis θα τρέχανε όλοι να σπονσοράρουνε. Αλλά, σου λέει, bb=αλητεία/γυμναστήρια/καταγώγια/ναρκωτικά/μαυρίλα κτλ κτλ κτλ.
Σιχτήρ με τους άσχετους κομπλεξικούς πια!



**Και δικιο να χουμε, να εκφραζομαστε πιο κοσμια σε παρακαλω ** Mod Team***

----------


## Εχετλαίος

**Και δικιο να χουμε, να εκφραζομαστε πιο κοσμια σε παρακαλω ** Mod Team***
Έχεις δίκιο, συγνώμη.

----------


## Levrone

καμια προβλεψη για τοτε σχετικα με την τελικη καταταξη θα κανουμε? ή ειναι νωρις ακομη?

----------


## Polyneikos

Some of the following Mr. Olympia *contests* will take part in Europe. It is already known that Germany’s capital will host the biggest bodybuilding and fitness competition, October 3, 2009. This Olympia promises to be one of the most fiercely contested shows. *Ronnie Coleman* is coming back to the stage.
Eight-time *Mr. Olympia* winner, in his words, seems to be more serious now than ever: “I’ve always said I was going to do some European shows. It will be a great chance to return and satisfy my ambitions. I will be in my best ever shape.”
Coleman’s comments made *Jay Cutler* even more enthusiastic about the 2009 Olympia. “If Coleman’s doing it, I’m definitely doing it. I want to battle one more time.”- Cutler commented.
*Coleman* responded with a smile, “For old time’s sake. That would be fun.”

Τελικα ο Ronnie θα παίξει ή όχι;Είναι διαφημιστικα κόλπα και θεμα management των εταιριων συμπληρωματων που τον σπονσοράρουν;Ο χρόνος θα δείξει !!

----------


## KATERINI 144

δεν καταλαβα καλα τη λεει για τη διοργανωση, στην αρχη λεει καποιο απο τα επομενα mr olympia θα γινει στη γερμανια και μετα το αναιρει, 

κανενας αγγλομαθης να βγαλουμε ακρι.

----------


## Exci

Δεν βλεπω να το αναιρει καπου απλα λεει οτι "Μαλιστα ειναι ηδη γνωστο οτι στις 3 οκτωβριου στη Γερμανια θα γινει ο μεγαλυτερος αγωνας του bodybuilding". Και ρωταω εγω τωρα..

Wat? Ποιον αγωνα εννοει?

----------


## Polyneikos

Μαλλον αυτό είναι ανακρίβεια,παντως δεν το ποστάρισα για αυτό ,βασικα στο Las Vegas θα γίνει ο αγωνας,πάντως ο Ronnie διατυμπανίζει ότι θα παίξει,πρόσκληση δεν έχει πάρει ακομα...

----------


## the_big_litho

Λεει οτι οτι στις 9 οκτωβριου του 2009 θα γινει το ολυμπια στο βερολινο

ο coleman λεει πως ειναι πολυ καλη ευκαιρια να εκπληρωσει τις φιλοδοξιες του, ειχε και επιθυμια να κανει μερικα σοου στην ευρωπη οποτε θα τα συνδιασει. Επισης αναφερει πως θα βρισκεται στην καλυτερη φορμα του.
Ο cutler αναφερει πως αν θα το κανει ο coleman θα το κανει και αυτος, θελει να βρεθει στη μαχη αλλη μια φορα...

.....Δηλωσεις, ειδωμεν αν θα πραγματοποιηθουν

----------


## KATERINI 144

ναι αυτο ηθελα να πω,  ενω στην αρχη γραφει καποιο απο τα επομενα, μετα λεει στις October 3, 2009 τη θελει να πει ο ποιητης δεν καταλαβα.

----------


## racingman

*2009 Ronnie Coleman Classic*


 [YOUTUBE="FBu-afrlwm0&feature=related"]FBu-afrlwm0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## thegravijia

μια προγευση...

----------


## billys15

Πολυ μαζα πεφτει! Καμια σχεση βεβαια με το οταν γραμμωσουν,αλλα και παλι προειδοποιουν για το επιπεδο.Βλεπω και τον Coleman,τελικα θα παρει μερος ειπαμε ή οχι?

----------


## Levrone

> Πολυ μαζα πεφτει! Καμια σχεση βεβαια με το οταν γραμμωσουν,αλλα και παλι προειδοποιουν για το επιπεδο.Βλεπω και τον Coleman,τελικα θα παρει μερος ειπαμε ή οχι?


αν παρει παντως κατ εμε θα ειναι λαθος...οταν φυγεις σα νικητης δε γυρνας..νομος αυτο.. μακαρι για το αθλημα να γυρισει, για τον ιδιο δε θα το λεγα.

----------


## leangains

^^ Mμμμ. Ποτέ δε ξέρεις τι μπορεί να κατεβάσει ο θείος Ρονι, ειδικά τώρα που Mr O είναι ο Τζακσον κ όχι ο Κατλερ, αν οι κριτες εχουν μετατεθεί υπερ της συμμετριας με μαζα, παρά της μαζας με συμμετρια, ποιος ξέρει? Προσωπικα θεωρω ότι ο καλύτερος κολεμαν ήταν στον αγωνα του 2002 απέναντι στον Λεβρονι. Ποιος ξέρει.
Ίσως πάλι να είναι απλά αυτό που θα ήθελα να δω κ δυστυχώς όχι αυτό που θα δω.

Ελπίζω ο Κεφαλιανός να είναι μέσα στην 5αδα ή κάπου εκεί κοντά, παρότι γράφει Αυστραλία όπως είδατε Ελληνική σημαία κράταγε στο στειτζ στους αγώνες πρόκρισεις.

----------


## thegravijia

το θηριο εκτος ολυμπια..

[YOUTUBE="PCkKRohi7wU"]PCkKRohi7wU[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## the_big_litho

Μ αρεσει πολυ o Ruhl. Το βιντεο φετινο ειναι?

----------


## Levrone

καθε ωμος ειναι πιο μεγαλος απ το κεφαλι του..απιστευτη μαζα!

----------


## Muscleboss

> Μ αρεσει πολυ o Ruhl. Το βιντεο φετινο ειναι?


το βίντεο είναι πριν λίγες μέρες κατά τη διάκρεια της προετοιμασίας του για το New York Pro που θα παίξει και ο Κεφαλιανός. Και λέει ο Ruhl ότι δεν ενδιαφέρεται να αγωνιστεί στο Olympia.

ΜΒ

----------


## billys15

Εμ αφου ειδε ο ανθρωπος οτι αδικειται...Γιατι να κουραζεται τοσο πολυ ψυχικα και σωματικα?

----------


## Spyro D

δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι ετσι.....μην ξεχναμε τι σημαινει bb!!Δεν σημαινει να εισαι ο πιο τεραστιος αλλα να εχεις την καλυτερη σημετρια σε σχεση με τον ογκο σου κ το υψος σου.Δεν θελω να μειωσω τον ruhl....ειμαι πολυ λιγος μπροστα σε αυτο τον αθλητη για να τον κρινω απλα λεω την αποψη μου. :02. Welcome: Ξεχναμε κατι που οι αθλητες του 70-80 δεν ξεχνουσαν ποτε.οτι το ολο το θεμα ειναι η καλεσθησια του σωματος.

----------


## Levrone

ρε παιδια ισως ο Rulh πληρώνει το οτι ειναι Γερμανος..στον κόσμο της Αμερικής να βγει Γερμανος δεν ειναι και το πιο ευκολο πραγμα..γενικα νομιζω μετραει αυτο..θελουν ολες τις φυλες (Πουερτο Ρικο, Γερμανια,Αυστραλια, Αγγλια κτλ κτλ) και δεν ξερω γω τι, αλλα οχι και να κερδισει ξενος εκει μεσα..

οσο για τον ιδιο σαν αθλητη, υπερβολικο μεγεθος και οχι και την καλυτερη συμμετρια..

----------


## the_big_litho

> δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι ετσι.....μην ξεχναμε τι σημαινει bb!!Δεν σημαινει να εισαι ο πιο τεραστιος αλλα να εχεις την καλυτερη σημετρια σε σχεση με τον ογκο σου κ το υψος σου.Δεν θελω να μειωσω τον ruhl....ειμαι πολυ λιγος μπροστα σε αυτο τον αθλητη για να τον κρινω απλα λεω την αποψη μου.Ξεχναμε κατι που οι αθλητες του 70-80 δεν ξεχνουσαν ποτε.οτι το ολο το θεμα ειναι η καλεσθησια του σωματος.


H γνωμη ειναι σεβαστη και ολοι κρινουμε και κρινομαστε. Απλα οντως ο αθλητης αυτος ειναι αδικhμενος, παροτι ογκοδης εχει πιασει φοβερες φορμες και δεν πηρε τις θεσεις που αξιζε.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

δεν θα έλεγα επειδή είναι γερμανός γιατί ο σλιρκαμπ είχε καλύτερη μεταχειρηση μέχρι και τον κόλεμαν έίχε καρδίσει απλά ο ρούλ είναι καλό και αγαπητό παιδί αλλα δεν έχει τόσο ισχυρό λόμπι στην αμερική και όντως έχει αδικηθεί αρκετά άλλωστε μια φορα το είδα με τα μάτια μου

----------


## thegravijia

The Olympia competition 2009 will be held on Sept. 25-27 on Las vegas, here's a list of athlethes who are qualified to participate as today:

*Mr Olympia*
. Ahmad Haidar (Lebanon)
. Branch Warren (USA)
. Darrem Charles (Trinidad)
. Dennis James (Germany)
. Dennis Wolf (Germany)
. Dexter Jackson (USA)
. Evan Centopani (USA)
. Hidetada Yamagishi (Japan)
. Jay Cutler (USA)
. Kai Greene (USA)
. Markus Ruhl (Germany) :08. Turtle: 
. Martin Kjellstrom (Sweden)
. Melvin Anthony (USA)
. Michael Kefalianos (Australia) :03. Thumb up: 
. Moe Elmoussawi (New Zeland)
. Phil Heath (USA)
. Ronny Rockel (Germany)
. Silvio Samuel (Spain)
. Toney Freeman (USA)
. Troy Alves (USA)
. Victor Martinez (Dominican Republic)

ο ronnie πουθενα ακομα...

----------


## Spyro D

Ποσο με τρλελενει αυτο το Australia διπλα στον μηχαλη.....καθε φορα τρελενομαι που το βλεπω.....κ οσο σκεφτομαι οτι εχει γινει επιδι εδω στην ελλαδα απλα δεν την παλεβουμαι τοσο τρελενομαι!!!!!!!!!!!!! :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:

----------


## Muscleboss

H λίστα των συμμετεχόντων από μόνη της δηλώνει ότι ο αγώνας θα ειναι ο  δυσκολότερος των τελευταίων ετών...
απλά θα επαναλάβω μια πρόβλεψη του shawn ray για αυτον τον αγώνα...




> _... come the Mr. Olympia, I believe both Silvio and Melvin Anthony will be stuggling to make the Top 10 there!_


δηλαδή σύμφωνα με τον Shawn, οι Silvio Samuel και Melvin Anthony που μέχρι τώρα έπαιζαν στην εξάδα, σε αυτό το Ολυμπια θα δυσκολευτούν να μπούν στη 10αδα... :01. Neutral: 

Φυσικά στον Μιχάλη Κεφαλιανό εμείς πιστεύουμε και δε θα μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε και αλλιώς... από το Arnold Amateur στο NY Pro το σώμα του άλλαξε δραματικά και γιατί να μην κάνει μια παρόμοια έκπληξη και στο Olympia.  :03. Thumb up: 

MB

----------


## KATERINI 144

καλη επιτυχία στους συμμετέχοντες και πρωτίστως στο Μιχάλη Κεφαλιανό. 

μακαρι να έχουμε και την έκπληξη απο τον Big Mike οπως λεει και ο Boss σε μια καλη θεση μεσα στη δεκαδα. :08. Toast:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εγω πιστεύω άσχετα με το αποτέλεσμα που γνωρίζω πως έχουν τα πράγματα ο μιχάλης θα στέκετε στην δεκάδα σωματικά ήδη η πορεία και εξέληξή του έδειξε κατι τέτοιο , με αποκορύφωμα τον τελευταίο αγώνα που ηταν φανταστικός .

το μόνο που ευελπιστώ είναι να έχει όχι ευνοική αλλα αξιοκρατική μεταχείρηση :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## thegravijia

το θεμα ειναι να μπει στην 16αδα για να παρουσιασει..απο κει και περα ας κρινουν οι κριτες..

----------


## Levrone

το θεμα ειναι οτι πρωτη φορα φετος δε θα ξυπνησω να μπω ιντερνετ για να δω αν νικησε ο δικος μου ο Wolf τον Heath που υποστηριζει ο φιλος μου..αλλα θα μπουμε να δουμε τι εκανε ενας Ελληνας..και εχω ενα προαισθημα οτι θα παει καλα..

----------


## Muscleboss

o phil heath ξεκίνησε την προετοιμασία του. :05. Biceps: 

στο παρακάτω βίντεο μιλάει για τη διαφορετικότητα του φετινου διαγωνισμού και την προπόνηση που θα ακολουθήσει κατα τη διάκρεια της τελικής του προετοιμασίας.

http://www.flexonline.com/videos/?bc...id=27585117001

ΜΒ

----------


## kr1st0s

Παιδια οντως ο φετινος Olympia πρεπει να ειναι απο τους καλυτερους των τελευταιων χρονων!Οι περισσοτεροι διαγωνιζομενοι ειναι και φαβορι!Προσωπικα βλεπω Greene κ Freeman σε καλες θεσεις,αλλα διαβαζα οτι θα κατεβει σε πολυ καλη φορμα και ο Cutler. Παντως ο δικος μας ο BiG Mike εχει κανει πολυ καλη δουλεια και αναπτυσσεται συνεχεια!Περιμενω μια αψογη εμφανιση!!!

----------


## thegravijia

λετε ο  Markus να κανει καmia  εκπληξη?

----------


## Polyneikos

Είναι και ο Phil Heath,Victor Martinez,Dennis Wolf,πολλά και καλά ονόματα,μην ξεχναμε τον υπερασπιστη του τίτλου Dexter Jackson,θα γίνει χαμος !!

----------


## KATERINI 144

αναμένουμε και απο τον Μανωλη Καραμανλάκη να δουμε αν θα πάρει πρόκριση για το olympia  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

> λετε ο Markus να κανει καmia εκπληξη?


Μπα,δεν την εκανε όταν ήταν στα φόρτε του,τωρα θεωρείται παλια φουρνια,παντα πλασαρεται καλα αλλά δυσκολο να παιξει στην πεντάδα,είναι πολλοί οι ανερχόμενοι που πλασαρονται...

----------


## thegravijia

εκτος olympia ο ronnie - ειπε πως δεν μπορει με τοσες υποχρεωσεις να προετοιμαστει καταλληλα,και πως ισως του χρονου να τον ξαναδουμε.-


επισης η αδερφη του martinez δολοφονηθηκε αν εχω καταλαβει καλα..οποτε δεν ξερω αν θα παιξει στο ολυμπια ...

[YOUTUBE="1dWLNe1q5og"]1dWLNe1q5og[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## ioannis1

το ακουσα και εγω.τι γινεται ρε παιδια

----------


## Muscleboss

ασχημο νεο για τον martinez, ελπιζω να μην τον επηρεάσει σε βαθμό που να μη κατέβει στο ολυμπια...

ΜΒ

----------


## Akis85

*Guest posing Ronnnie Coleman, Jay Cutler and Dexter Jackson The 2009 NPC Bev Francis Atlantic States*

[YOUTUBE="guest"]<object width="853" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rw_uIpkwCz4&hl=en&fs=1&hd=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rw_uIpkwCz4&hl=en&fs=1&hd=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="853" height="505"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

ο jackson λιγο που πανε να τον σπορωξουν παει να πεσει. μικροτερος μου φαινεται απο τους αλλους αλλα πρεπει να πηρε κιλα απο περυσι

----------


## KATERINI 144

ωραιο βιντεο, και ο ρονι ειναι σχετικα σε καλη κατασταση μπραβο του.

----------


## ioannis1

μονο καλα κρατιεται; ειναι πολυ καλος για οφφ. :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Spyro D

Αντε να δουμε φετος τι θα παιξι...αλλα εμενα με νοιαζει τι θα γινει με τον μηχαλη.... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## alextg

Περσι ειδα και το prejudging και το Posing ζωντανα απο streaming (καθομουν εως τις πρωτες πρωινες ωρες και το εβλεπα) ... Παντος δεν μπορω να κρυψω οτι εχω μια αδυναμια στον Jay  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Αφου δεν κατεβαινει και  φετος τελικα ο Ronnie δεν τον βλέπω να ξανακατεβαινει....

----------


## Muscleboss

*Big BAD Wolf*... 

πριν λίγες μέρες σε Guest posing. 8)

[YOUTUBE="wolf"]<object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/aKHEJ6JXxWE&hl=en&fs=1&hd=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/aKHEJ6JXxWE&hl=en&fs=1&hd=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## ioannis1

πολυ μαζα θυμιζει κατλερ.

----------


## Muscleboss

και ο Phil Heath πριν 3 μέρες...

στο 1:40 του βίντεο φαίνεται οτι γυρίζει το γόνατο και διακόπτει το ποζάρισμα... αλλά συνεχίζει...

[YOUTUBE="phil"]
<object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/eQR2eLRIuJM&hl=en&fs=1&hd=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/eQR2eLRIuJM&hl=en&fs=1&hd=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

 :05. Weights: 

MB

----------


## Exci

Ενας τραυματισμος εκει νομιζω θα ηταν καταστροφικος..

----------


## _Kwstas

Θα γινει χαμος, φετος! Και ο Ronnie ητανε σε καλη κατασταση παντος.. το γομαρι ο Ruhl να δω τι θα κανει  :05. Posing:

----------


## Spyro D

Παιδια...εχει ξεφυγει το τυπος.Τρομερο πραγματικα σωμα!!! :03. Bowdown:

----------


## thegravijia

πως σας φαινεται ο phil?
http://www.flexonline.com/videos?bct...lid=1459293934

----------


## NASSER

> πως σας φαινεται ο phil?
> http://www.flexonline.com/videos?bct...lid=1459293934


Δειχνει πολυ καλος και το φετεινο Olympia θα εχει πολυ συναγωνισμο καθως θα εχει πολλα φαβορι.

----------


## giorgospet

Δείτε και το video του Dennis , τεράστιος.

----------


## thegravijia

> Δειχνει πολυ καλος και το φετεινο Olympia θα εχει πολυ συναγωνισμο καθως θα εχει πολλα φαβορι.


εγω πιστευω θα κριθει αναμεσα σε kai greene ,cutler ,phil heath...
με φαβορι για μενα τον πρωτο...

----------


## NASSER

> εγω πιστευω θα κριθει αναμεσα σε kai greene ,cutler ,phil heath...
> με φαβορι για μενα τον πρωτο...


Στο παιχνιδι ειναι και ο Victor Martinez kai o Dexter... Εγω ευχομαι να κερδισει ο καλυτερος και ο πιο αποδεκτος στον κοσμο του ββ.

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

> Μπα,δεν την εκανε όταν ήταν στα φόρτε του,τωρα θεωρείται παλια φουρνια,παντα πλασαρεται καλα αλλά δυσκολο να παιξει στην πεντάδα,είναι πολλοί οι ανερχόμενοι που πλασαρονται...


και εγω θα συμφωνησω με τον Polyneikos οτι ειναι παρα πολυ δυσκολο να προκριθει  για το Olympia.

----------


## thegravijia

ο νεος mr.olympia!! (κατα την γνωμη μου)

*kai creene*
http://mdtv.musculardevelopment.com/...view/2229/225/

τρωει 500 με 1000γραμμαρια πρωτεινης την ημερα..

----------


## thegravijia

http://www.flexonline.com/videos/?bc...id=31557127001

posing

----------


## thegravijia

[YOUTUBE="5qu2CLa8Llw"]5qu2CLa8Llw[/YOUTUBE]

*markus ruhl* *εξωπραγματικος!!!*

----------


## mantus3

παρα πολυ καλος... πιστεβω πως αρχησε να εχει ισιμετρια

----------


## vagg

poly kalos αν και το βιντεο ειναι μακρινο...διαψευδει οσουσ λεγανε οτι δεν θα ξαναβρει την παλια του φορμα

----------


## NASSER

Και εγω ευχομαι να τα παει πολυ καλα ο *markus ruhl!!!!*

----------


## Levrone

το αξιζει να παει καλα ο Rulh..το ερωτημα ειναι ποσοι Γερμανοι θα χωρεσουν σε ενα Οlympia? γιατι εκτος αυτον υπαρχει αλλος ενας, που κατ εμε εχει μια θεση πιασμενη στην πρωτη 4αδα..Dennis Wolf..

----------


## thegravijia

Kai Trains Arms: Road to the Olympia  
http://mdtv.musculardevelopment.com/...view/2237/225/

----------


## thegravijia

πλατη-δικεφαλα
PHIL HEATH
http://www.flexonline.com/videos?bct...lid=1459293934

----------


## thegravijia

Road to the Olympia: "*Don't Count Me Out*!" Victor Martinez Trains Legs 

http://mdtv.musculardevelopment.com/...view/2245/225/

----------


## Polyneikos

Συγχωνευτηκαν 2 τόπικς που αφορουσαν το Mr Olympia 2009,για ευνόητους λόγους..Συνεχίζεται η κουβέντα από εδω... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## PAPA_JOHN

στεναχωριεμαι να βλεπω τον κεφαλιανο με την αυστραλια και οχι με την ελλαδα....γιατι να ειμαστε τοσο πολυ πισω.... :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad: κριμα δεν ειναι?????

----------


## Polyneikos

H λίστα των διαγωνιζομενων όπως έχει διαμορφωθεί ως τώρα,25 αθλητες σύνολο,χαμος θα γίνει !! :

*Abiad, Fouad Canada* 
*Alves, Troy USA* 
*Anthony, Melvin USA* 
*Centopani, Evan USA* 
*Charles, Darrem Trinidad* 
*Cutler, Jay USA* 
*Elmoussawi, Moe New Zealand* 
*Freeman, Toney USA* 
*Greene, Kai USA* 
*Haidar, Ahmad Lebanon* 
*Heath, Phil USA* 
*Jackson, Dexter USA* 
*James, Dennis Germany* 
*Kefalianos, Michael Australia* 
*Kjellstrom, Martin Sweden* 
*Martinez, Victor Dominican Republic* 
*Pakulski, Ben Canada* 
*Rockel, Ronny Germany* 
*Ruhl, Markus Germany* 
*Samuel, Silvio Spain* 
*Stubbs, Joel USA* 
*Warren, Branch USA* 
*Wilmore, Bill USA* 
*Wolf, Dennis Germany* 
*Yamagishi, Hidetada Japan*

----------


## Muscleboss

Kai Greene στις αρχές αυγούστοιυ στα 136 κιλά....

WTF  :02. Shock: 

[YOUTUBE="kai"]<object width="853" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8BOue6C6i-Y&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8BOue6C6i-Y&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="853" height="505"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

MB

----------


## Levrone

ενα τελειο Α-Λ-Ι-Ε-Ν!!!! :02. Shock:

----------


## thegravijia

το 2006 κατεβηκε στο ironman 240pounds(και δεν πηρε καν θεση) και τωρα ειναι 300+  δηλ.εχει βαλει 30μυικα κιλα σε 3 χρονια περιπου... δε ειναι κακος..

----------


## Spyro D

ρε παιδια...τι κοιλια ειναι αυτη..????? :01. ROFL: 
Ελεος δηλαδη....

----------


## billys15

> ρε παιδια...τι κοιλια ειναι αυτη..?????
> Ελεος δηλαδη....


Ειναι αναποφευκτο αν θες να φτασεις τοσο ψηλα σε μαζα.Επιλογες του καθενος... :03. Thumb up: 




> H λίστα των διαγωνιζομενων όπως έχει διαμορφωθεί ως τώρα,25 αθλητες σύνολο,χαμος θα γίνει !! :
> 
> *Abiad, Fouad Canada* 
> *Alves, Troy USA* 
> *Anthony, Melvin USA* 
> *Centopani, Evan USA* 
> *Charles, Darrem Trinidad* 
> *Cutler, Jay USA* 
> *Elmoussawi, Moe New Zealand* 
> ...


Απο οταν αρχισα να ασχολουμαι με το Olympia,ειναι χαλαρα το πιο δυναμικο που εχω πετυχει.Ο ενας καλυτερος απο τον αλλον,Wolf,Freeman,Centopani,Heath,Jackson...Ο Coleman μονο λειπει για να συμπληρωθει η λιστα των μεγαλων  :01. Smile:

----------


## ioannis1

ισως ο πιο πληρης καταλογος.θα θελαμε και κολεμαν :08. Toast:

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

πιστευω πως ο GREEN θα ειναι μεσα στην τριαδα.βεβαια ολοι διψουν για την νικη γι'αυτο και θα γινει σφαγη!!!

----------


## KATERINI 144

> ολοι διψουν για την νικη γι'αυτο και *θα γινει σφαγη!!!*


αυτο θέλουμε  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

στο ολύμπια παιδιά όπως έχει εξεληχθεί όλοι είναι καλοι πολλες φορες τον τρίτο αν τον βάλεις πρώτο στέκετε άνετα η εναν εκτός δεκάδας στην εξάδα , μόνο η συμμετοχή και να συγκριθείς με τους καλύτερους επαγγελματίες του κόσμου είναι δέλεαρ και για έναν που ασχολείτε σοβαρα βέβαια και έχει φτασει σε υψηλα επίπεδα είναι όνειρο και στόχος .

δεν είναι για όλους αυτα αλλα μόνο γι αυτούς που το θέλουν πραγματικα και δουλεύουν μεθοδικά σ αυτή την κατεύθυνση και πιστεύω ενα απο τα μεγαλύτερα προσόντα που πρέπει να διαθέτει κάποιος είναι η δύναμη της θέλησης και να έχει δίπλα του τους κατάληλους ανθρώπους .

όπως το παράδειγμα του μιχάλη δηλαδή :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## ioannis1

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=137811251227

http://www.mrolympia.com/

----------


## liosis

ενα θα πω και φευγο 1dexter jackson 2 jay cutler 3 fill heath oso gia to mixalh ti na po kalos alla ligos mprosta tous...an k tou eyxomai oti kalhtero!!!!ayta apo mena

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

έχω να πώ πως δεν είναι καθόλου λίγος ο μιχάλης , οι κριτες δεν κρίνουν με μεζούρα ποιός είναι πιο μεγάλος γιατί με αυτή την λογικη ο πρίστ, ο σίλβιο , ο νταρεμ και ενα σωρό άλλοι δεν θα είχαν καμια ελπίδα , όπως παλιότερα κάποιοι σαν τον λαμπραντα η γκασπάρη και μακάουι , ακόμη παλιότερα κολουμπο δεν θα έφταναν σε πρώτες και δεύτερες θέσεις στο ολύμπια .

ο μιχάλης για το ύψος του έχει πολύ καλή μαζα και όπως έλεγα αν φτάσει στα όρια της γράμωσης θα είναι άπαιχτος , μάλιστα στον τελευταίο αγώνα έκανε την διαφορα πετυχαίνοντας ακριβώς αυτό την τέλεια γράμωση και δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να μην στόχευε σ αυτό αφου και εμπειρία έχει αποκτήσει και ο μπαλάσας τα ξέρει πολύ καλά τα γράμματα .

τωρα στο ολύμπια με την ίδια και καλύτερη γράμωση θα έχει προσθέσει ακόμη περισότερη καθαρή μάζα οπότε δεν χωράει αμφιβολία για την κατάστασή του 
δεν κάθονται σε τραπέζι οι αθλητές να λέμε ρε αυτός είναι πιο μεγαλος εχει πιο μεγαλα μπράτσα , εκεί είναι στην σκηνή και κρίνονται σαν σύνολο ο άλλος μπορεί να είναι 15 κιλα λιγότερα και αναλογικα να είναι πιο πλήρης και συμμετρικός .

τώρα η θέση εμένα δεν μου λέει τίποτε αφού ξέρω τι παίζετε και τα γνωρίζω απο πρώτο χέρι και σε κάποιο τόπικ είχα κάνει ολόκληρη αναφορα , απλα ο μιχάλης με τις προηγούμενες συμετοχές του έδειξε δείγματα γραφής τον είδαν και θα έχει μια αβάντα δεν θα πάει τελείως άγνωστος στο ολύμπια αλλα απο κεί και μετα μετράν και τα ονόματα και εταιρίες που βρίσκονται απο πίσω .

και μην ξεχνάμε οι περισσότεροι απο αυτούς ζούν στην αμερική η περνούν πολύ χρόνο εκεί ακόμη και οι ευρωπαίοι ββερ.

----------


## KATERINI 144

> ενα θα πω και φευγο 1dexter jackson 2 jay cutler 3 fill heath oso gia to mixalh ti na po kalos alla ligos mprosta tous...an k tou eyxomai oti kalhtero!!!!ayta apo mena


εκτος το οτι ειναι τελειως ακυρο αυτο που λες, _γραφε με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες._

----------


## Georges

> oso gia to mixalh ti na po kalos alla ligos mprosta tous...an k tou eyxomai oti kalhtero!!!!ayta apo mena


Φιλαράκι βλέποντας τα τελευταία σου posts, παρατηρώ ότι εκτός του ότι γράφεις ότι να 'ναι, είσαι και αγενής  :01. Angry:

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

> ενα θα πω και φευγο 1dexter jackson 2 jay cutler 3 fill heath oso gia to mixalh ti na po kalos alla ligos mprosta tous...an k tou eyxomai oti kalhtero!!!!ayta apo mena


 Φιλε εισαι εκτος τοπου και χρονου :02. Shock: .ο μιχαλης δεν ειναι καθολου λιγος.το αντιθετο μαλιστα για να παρεις μερος σε ενα OLYMPIA  πρεπει να εισαι πολυς.και ο μιχαλης ειναι ΠΟΛΥΣ!!!

----------


## thegravijia

http://www.flexonline.com/videos/?bc...lid=1459293934

----------


## liosis

δειτε το βιντεο πιο πανω κ θα καταλαβαιτε.........

----------


## KATERINI 144

αφου εσύ στα 16 έχεις ποιο εμπειρο ματι απο αλλους που ειναι χρόνια στο χώρο παω πασο.....................................................................
κοίτα σεβαστή η γνώμη σου αλλα φρόντισε να εισαι ποιο διακριτικός στο μελλον αν δεν μπορεις να εισαι ποιο ευγενικός, 

δεν μπορει να μη γνωριζεις αυτο:




> καλησπερα σε ολους,..εχο μια απορια στη πρωτεεινη ογκου το γαλα π βαζω πρεπει να ειναι απαχο κ με λιγα λιπαρα???????ευχαριστο


  αλλα να μπορείς να κρίνεις αν ειναι λιγος η πολυς ενας αθλητης που κατεβαίνει στο ολύμπια..............................................................

----------


## liosis

> αφου εσύ στα 16 έχεις ποιο εμπειρο ματι απο αλλους που ειναι χρόνια στο χώρο παω πασο.....................................................................
> κοίτα σεβαστή η γνώμη σου αλλα φρόντισε να εισαι ποιο διακριτικός στο μελλον αν δεν μπορεις να εισαι ποιο ευγενικός, 
> 
> δεν μπορει να μη γνωριζεις αυτο:
> 
> 
> 
>   αλλα να μπορείς να κρίνεις αν ειναι λιγος η πολυς ενας αθλητης που κατεβαίνει στο ολύμπια..............................................................


ΤΙ γνωμη μ ειπα απλα.. ουτε κανο το ξερολα.. μαλον εσυ δεν καταλαβεσ καλα φιλε μ...

----------


## KATERINI 144

λεμε τη γνώμη μας οταν γνωρίζουμε, αν δε γνωρίζουμε δε λεμε τη γνώμη μας, ρωτάμε.

----------


## thegravijia

http://mdtv.musculardevelopment.com/...view/2158/241/  :03. Clap: 
αυτα ειναι
πριν 2 μηνες το βιντεο αλλα δειτε το...

----------


## The Rock

Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι φέτος θα ναι σκληρός αγώνας και δεν είμαι ο μόνος ... Έχω την αίσθηση πως θα παίξουν για την πρωτία Phil Heath με Dexter Jackson .
Κάπως έτσι πιστεύω θα είναι τα αποτελέσματα :
1)Dexter Jackson 
2)Phil Heath 
3)Jay Cutler
4)Kai Greene 
5)Victor Martinez 
6)Μιχάλης Κεφαλιανός(Ευελπιστώ εδώ αλλά και υψηλότερα όχι πως δεν το αξίζει απλά το ότι και αυτός ο διαγωνισμός αποτελεί "κύκλωμα" όπως και άλλα σε άλλα πραγματα, δεν νικάνε πάντα με αντικειμενικά κριτήρια ...)
7)Dennis Wolf 

Κάπως έτσι πιστεύω ..

----------


## thegravijia

http://mdtv.musculardevelopment.com/...view/2308/225/

Road to the Olympia: Branch Warren Trains Delts

----------


## thegravijia

http://mdtv.musculardevelopment.com/...view/2310/225/

Road to the Olympia: *Kai Greene* Trains Delts

----------


## alextg

> αφου εσύ στα 16 έχεις ποιο εμπειρο ματι απο αλλους που ειναι χρόνια στο χώρο παω πασο.....................................................................
> κοίτα σεβαστή η γνώμη σου αλλα φρόντισε να εισαι ποιο διακριτικός στο μελλον αν δεν μπορεις να εισαι ποιο ευγενικός, 
> 
> δεν μπορει να μη γνωριζεις αυτο:
> 
> 
> 
> αλλα να μπορείς να κρίνεις αν ειναι λιγος η πολυς ενας αθλητης που κατεβαίνει στο ολύμπια..............................................................


Σωστοοοοοοοοος  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## thegravijia

μιλησε κανεις?
http://mdtv.musculardevelopment.com/...view/2311/225/

----------


## alextg

> μιλησε κανεις?
> http://mdtv.musculardevelopment.com/...view/2311/225/



ρε ποσα σηκωνει η τυπισσα στις πιεσεις επικλινη ? αμααααααααααααν !!!

----------


## Polyneikos

O αγωνας θα μεταδοθεί live κλασσικα από το bodybuilding.com,οι προκριματικοι θα είναι την Παρασκευη 19:00, άρα Σαββατο 05:00 για εμας ,και οι τελικοι θα είναι Σαββατο 19:00 άρα Κυριακη 05:00..

*http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/2009olympia_info.htm*

Πιστευω οτι πολλοι θα βαλουμε ξυπνητηρια εκεινη την ώρα !!!

----------


## thegravijia

Road to the Olympia: Victor Martinez Trains Chest 
http://mdtv.musculardevelopment.com/...view/2317/225/

Road to the Olympia: Dennis Wolf Trains Chest 
http://mdtv.musculardevelopment.com/...view/2318/225/

----------


## The Rock

26 Σεπτεμβρίου 5:00 το πρωί !

----------


## alextg

Εγω το περσινο το ειχα δει κανονικα με online streaming απο το bodybuilding.com ... μια χαρα εικονα εχει.Ξενυχτι τετιου τυπου παντα ειναι καλο   :01. Smile:

----------


## thegravijia

γιατι ξενυχτι ρε παιδια .,απλα οποιος θελει να δει θα σηκωθει 2-3 ωρες νωριτερα ... τι 8 τι 5 ...θα αρχισουν οι γυναικες μετα το 202 division και μετα το κανονικο ή στις 5 ειναι το κανονικο
?

----------


## KATERINI 144

> O αγωνας θα μεταδοθεί live κλασσικα από το bodybuilding.com,οι προκριματικοι θα είναι την Παρασκευη 19:00, άρα Σαββατο 05:00 για εμας ,και οι τελικοι θα είναι Σαββατο 19:00 άρα Κυριακη 05:00..
> 
> *http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/2009olympia_info.htm*
> 
> Πιστευω οτι πολλοι θα βαλουμε ξυπνητηρια εκεινη την ώρα !!!


Κωστα μηπως να βαλουμε και το live chat του φορουμ σε λειτουργία για να εχουμε και συζήτηση παράλληλα ?!

----------


## Polyneikos

Χμ...Καλή σκεψη..Θα το δουμε το chat να το ενεργοποιησουμε γενικα άλλη μια φορα να μπει ο κόσμος,μια φορα το είχαμε βαλει μονο.

----------


## alextg

To chat ειναι καλη ιδεα .... εγκρινω !

----------


## KATERINI 144

^^^^^^ ελπιζω να μη γράφεις τοσο γρηγορα οσο μιλάς  :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Levrone

στα λινκ που δενετε εννοειτε οτι εκει βλεπετε τον αγωνα? δηλαδη εχετε live εικονα? ή μονο περιγραφη?

----------


## thegravijia

> στα λινκ που δενετε εννοειτε οτι εκει βλεπετε τον αγωνα? δηλαδη εχετε live εικονα? ή μονο περιγραφη?


  live εικονα

----------


## The Rock

Παλικάρια συντονιστές όλοι μας και γω μέσα ψηνόμαστε για live chat !!!!  :03. Clapping:   :03. Clapping:   :03. Clapping:   :03. Clapping:   :03. Clapping:   :03. Clapping:   :03. Clapping:   :03. Clapping:   :03. Clapping:

----------


## thegravijia

*Kai Greene in Vegas: Calves* 
http://mdtv.musculardevelopment.com/...view/2342/173/

----------


## thegravijia

[YOUTUBE="egBRMy6U6Lw"]egBRMy6U6Lw[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## J.P.

Πολύ ωραίο βιντεάκι!

----------


## ioannis1

ειναι φανταστικος... :03. Clap:

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

Τ ε ρ α σ τ ι ο ς   ο X-man!!!

----------


## thegravijia

[YOUTUBE="H9UpeA3fe9c&feature"]H9UpeA3fe9c&feature[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## thegravijia

http://mdtv.musculardevelopment.com/...view/2348/249/

Kai Greene in Vegas: Chest

----------


## ioannis1

battle for the o 2008 δεν βγηκε;ξερετε;

----------


## Levrone

στηριζω Dennis Wolf σ αυτο το Οlympia!

Germany for ever!!!!

Wolf Wolf Wolf Wolf Wolf Wolf Wolf!!!!!!

----------


## thegravijia

ελα γιατρε δες τον δικο σου...
The Road to the Olympia: Dennis Wolf Trains Back  
http://mdtv.musculardevelopment.com/...view/2345/225/

The Road to the Olympia: Branch Warren Trains Delts 
http://mdtv.musculardevelopment.com/...view/2349/225/

----------


## KM2909

> γιατι ξενυχτι ρε παιδια .,απλα οποιος θελει να δει θα σηκωθει 2-3 ωρες νωριτερα ... τι 8 τι 5 ...
> ?



πες μου ενα νορμαλ φοιτητη που σηκωνεται 8 η ωρα το πρωι και κερδισες ενα αυθεντικο σωβρακο του Coleman,  με την ευγενικη χορηγια της bsn    :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## thegravijia

> πες μου ενα νορμαλ φοιτητη που σηκωνεται 8 η ωρα το πρωι και κερδισες ενα αυθεντικο σωβρακο του Coleman, με την ευγενικη χορηγια της bsn


εγω 7και 40 ειμαι στο ποδι της καθημερινες...!!!
φευγει η κοπελα μου για δουλεια  :01. Mr. Green: 
οποτε αναγκαστικα ξυπναω

και δεν καταλαβα κυριε τα μαθηματα ποιος θα σου τα παρακολουθησει,εγω???
 :01. Sneaky:  :01. Sneaky:  :01. Sneaky:  :02. Smash:

----------


## KATERINI 144

κατσε ρε τεραβιγια καλα λεει ο KM2909, εσυ γιατι σηκώνεσαι αφου φεύγει η κοπελα σου, δε μπορει να ντυθεί μονη της?! τη συμβαίνει?!  :01. Unsure:

----------


## KM2909

> πες μου ενα νορμαλ φοιτητη που σηκωνεται 8 η ωρα το πρωι και κερδισες ενα αυθεντικο σωβρακο του Coleman, με την ευγενικη χορηγια της bsn





> εγω 7και 40 ειμαι στο ποδι της καθημερινες...!!!
> φευγει η κοπελα μου για δουλεια 
> οποτε αναγκαστικα ξυπναω


αξιος! πες τηλεφωνο και διευθυνση, αυριο φευγει με κουριερ, μεθαυριο παραλαμβανεις! καλοφορετο! :01. Razz: 




> και δεν καταλαβα κυριε τα μαθηματα ποιος θα σου τα παρακολουθησει,εγω???


μην ξυνεις πληγες...  :01. Embarassed:

----------


## thegravijia

> κατσε ρε τεραβιγια καλα λεει ο KM2909, εσυ γιατι σηκώνεσαι αφου φεύγει η κοπελα σου, δε μπορει να ντυθεί μονη της?! τη συμβαίνει?!


σηκωνομαι να κλεισω την πορτα και αμα σηκωθω παει μετα ...
και ειναι καλυτερα απο παλια που σηκωνομουν κατα της 10-11...
τωρα γινεται αυτο ε..κανονικα αναγκαστικα σηκωνομαι και εγω νωρις γιατι εχω 
μαθηματα ...

τα κους KM2909 μαθηματα..
ποσα μαθηματα χρωσταμε ειπαμε????

----------


## Levrone

ειδα το βιντεο του Wolf, ο ανθρωπος στο αμερικανιοκο ΜD εχει δηλωσει κατι απιστευτα πραγματα..ζυγιζει 310 lbs και λεει θελει να κατεβει και να δαγκωσει!!

Wolf Wolf Wolf Wolf Wolf Wolf Wolf!!!!!

----------


## KM2909

> σηκωνομαι να κλεισω την πορτα και αμα σηκωθω παει μετα ...
> και ειναι καλυτερα απο παλια που σηκωνομουν κατα της 10-11...
> τωρα γινεται αυτο ε..κανονικα αναγκαστικα σηκωνομαι και εγω νωρις γιατι εχω 
> μαθηματα ...


κ εγω που οταν δε δουλευω σηκωνομαι 2-3 το μεσημερι... :01. Smile: 




> τα κους KM2909 μαθηματα..
> ποσα μαθηματα χρωσταμε ειπαμε????


συνεχιζεις... :01. Razz:  εχω βαλει στοχο να παρω πτυχιο πριν γινει το μετρο της θεσσαλονικης... φαντασου δηλαδη... :01. Mr. Green: 

και λιγο ον τοπικ, επειδη ειμαι θαυμαστης της παλιας σχολης bb, θα μου αρεσε να δω στην κορυφη σωματα αισθητικα αρτια (βλεπε Dexter  και Freeman) και λιγοτερο ''τερατωδη'', συμφωνα με τα παλαιοτερα προτυπα. 



αν και ο ruhl ο ατιμος ειναι μεγαλο πουλεν  :01. Embarassed:

----------


## Levrone

> ειδα το βιντεο του Wolf, ο ανθρωπος στο αμερικανιοκο ΜD εχει δηλωσει κατι απιστευτα πραγματα..ζυγιζει 310 lbs και λεει θελει να κατεβει και να δαγκωσει!!


δηλωνει λοιπον ο τυπος οτι περυσι ειχε φτασει για πρωτη φορα σε τετοιο ογκο στη ζωη του. ηταν πραγματικα τεραστιος, και ξεκινησε διαιτα 10 εβδομαδες πριν τον αγωνα..το αποτελεσμα ηταν οτι εφτασε 5 εβδομαδες πριν τον αγωνα και ηταν σε μια απιστευτα καλη κατασταση. τοσο καλη που τον εβλεπαν φιλοι του οπως ο Dennis James και δεν πιστευαν σε τι φαση βρισκεται..απιστευτα κομμενος απιστευτα καλος..

μαλιστα λεει οτι "παρακαλουσα να αγωιστω εκιενες τις μερες και δε νομιζω να ειχα αντιπαλο ομως ειχα ακομη 5 εβδομαδες και επρεπε να διατηρηθω σ αυτη την κατασταση μεχρι τον αγωνα.."

ωστοσο , με προπονητη τον Chad Nichols ξεκινησε να κανει φορτωση υδατανθρακα και εκει χωρις κανεις να μπορει να εξηγησει τι συνεβη το σωμα του εγινε τελιως flat. 

και γι αυτο πηγε 4η θεση. βεβαια σε φωτος που εχει βαλει εχει απιστευτα μικρη μεση κατι που ειχαμε συζητησει και εδω. φετος λοιπον , πιστευει οτι θα ειναι στην καλυτερη φαση της ζωης του.

α και εκφραζει ενα παραπονο που δεν του επετρεψαν στον αγωνα να συγκρι8ει με τον Cutler. 

φανταστειτε οτι και σε τετοιο επιπεδο οι αθλητες κανουν λαθη. αλλα οταν ο αλλος ειναι πρωταρης και δεν εχει δει ποτε το σωμα του σε τετοια κιλα, μπορει να μην ξερει το μεταβολισμο του καλα καλα που λεει ο λογος.

καλα δε νομιζω να παρει τον τιτλο μη Αμερικανος. αλλα λεμε τωρα. 

και η μεγιστη μαγκια που επισης συζητιεται στη συνεντευξη ειναι να παρει λεει τον τιτλο και να προπονειται στη Γερμανια και να πηγαινει στην Αμερικη μονο για αγωνες.

α και λεει και για εγχειρηση που ειχε κανει αμεσως μετα το Olympia και τον αφησε εκτος Arnold της χρονια που περασε.

----------


## thegravijia

Kai Greene - Mind over Matter: Seeking Olympia Gold 

http://mdtv.musculardevelopment.com/...view/2356/249/


Road to the Olympia: 1 Week Out from the 2009 Olympia martinez
http://mdtv.musculardevelopment.com/...view/2376/252/

----------


## Levrone

> Road to the Olympia: 1 Week Out from the 2009 Olympia martinez
> http://mdtv.musculardevelopment.com/...view/2376/252/


αυτο το παλικαρι ο Martinez πρεπει να δειτε πως περιγραφει σε συνεντευξη στο MD  πως δολοφονησαν την αδερφη του πριν μερικες εβδομαδες..

πριν απο καθε αγωνα χανει και καποιον λεει,
το 2006 τη μανα του , το 2007 τον πατερα του, το 2008 τον κολλητο του και τωρα την αδερφη του..

σε καθε προετοιμασια χανει και καποιον.

πρεπει να χεις τρελη δυναμη για να την παλεψεις μετα..και ποσο μαλλον για ενα τετοιο αγωνα..

----------


## Exci

> πριν απο καθε αγωνα χανει και καποιον λεει,
> το 2006 τη μανα του , το 2007 τον πατερα του, το 2008 τον κολλητο του και τωρα την αδερφη του..
> 
> σε καθε προετοιμασια χανει και καποιον.


Ouch..  :02. Shock:

----------


## thegravijia

τελικα το live chat θα το κανουμε?

----------


## thegravijia

Markus Rühl Las Vegas Training 21 September 
http://clips.team-andro.com/watch/5f...September-2009

----------


## Exci

> τελικα το live chat θα το κανουμε?


Ελα ντε, για πειτε  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ο μιχάλης παιδια είναι φανταστικός είδα κατι τελευταίες φωτο στο φεις και επαθα πλάκα θα πάει πολύ καλά απο άποψη φόρμας στο ολύμπια και πιστεύω στούς αγώνες θα είναι ακόμη καλύτερος  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## KM2909

> ο μιχάλης παιδια είναι φανταστικός είδα κατι τελευταίες φωτο στο φεις και επαθα πλάκα θα πάει πολύ καλά απο άποψη φόρμας στο ολύμπια και πιστεύω στούς αγώνες θα είναι ακόμη καλύτερος


 :03. Thumb up:  μακαρι να σκισει γιατι το αξιζει. ενα πραγμα μονο μου αφηνει πικρη γευση: οταν φανταζομαι τι προβολη θα αποκτουσε το αθλημα στη χωρα μας αν ο Μιχαλης κατεβαινε ως Ελληνας και οχι ως ''Αυστραλος'' και κερδιζε μια εκ των κορυφαιων θεσεων... α ρε ελλαδαρα αθανατη...  :01. Evil: 

σε καθε περιπτωση ευχομαι τα καλυτερα για το Μιχαλη στο ολυμπια :03. Clapping:  . και μονο για το οτι εφτασε ως εδω ειναι αξιος συγχαρητηριων :03. Thumb up:

----------


## thegravijia

Webcast Απο Το Bodybuilding.com εδω:
http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/2009_olympia_main.htm

και

http://webcast.bodybuilding.com/fitshow/2009olympia/webcast/2009olympia.html

*Mr. Olympia Pre-Judging* 

Σαββατο 26 Σεπτεμβριου 
5 το πρωι.

*Mr. Olympia Τελικοι* 
(Κυριακη 27 Σεπτεμβριου 
5 το πρωι.

----------


## Polyneikos

Παιδια για το Live chat θα κανω μια απόπειρα να το ενεργοποιησω για τί την πρωτη φορά το είχε κανει ο Πανος και τωρα λείπει....Θα το παλεψω..

----------


## KATERINI 144

σημερα ξημερώματα εχουμε προκριματικά ?!

----------


## Polyneikos

Oxi,Παρασκευη προς Σαββατο.

----------


## Levrone

αν ενεργοποιηθει το chat θα μιλαμε και θα βλεπουμε ταυτοχρονα τον αγωνα? δεν εχω πολυκαταλαβει να πω την αληθεια.

----------


## KATERINI 144

οχι κωστη τον αγωνα εδω θα τον δουμε http://webcast.bodybuilding.com/fits...09olympia.html

το chat, αν τα καταφερει ο κωστας, θα ειναι εδω http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/index.php

----------


## KATERINI 144

κωστα αν τα καταφέρεις με το τσατ βαλε να κανουμε μια δοκιμαστική.

----------


## Levrone

> οχι κωστη τον αγωνα εδω θα τον δουμε http://webcast.bodybuilding.com/fits...09olympia.html


και τσουλαει κανονικα αυτο ή κολλαει ας πουμε σαν το λινκ που εδωσες χτες για το ματς (συγνωμη αν σε πληγωσα αλλα κολλουσε πολυ)

----------


## KATERINI 144

καμια σχεση ρε  :01. Mr. Green:  πολύ χαλι μαυρο το χθεσινό κι'απο εκεινο νευρίασα. 

με αφορμη αυτο θα βαλω ενα βιντεο στη μπαλα, δες το.  :02. Smash:

----------


## thegravijia

http://www.flexonline.com/videos?bct...lid=1460782895

πρωτος ο κεφαλιανος σκαει μυτη νομιζω

http://www.flexonline.com/videos?bct...lid=1460782895

----------


## thegravijia

http://mdtv.musculardevelopment.com/...view/2403/250/
γιατι ειναι μπουλης ακομα?
δεν θα επρεπε να εχουν μαζεψει τα μαγουλα του...
ειδα του cutler και εχει μαζεψει πολυ
http://www.rxmuscle.com/videos/c-int...onference.html

----------


## ioannis1

σε προσφατες φωτο που ειδα ... εχει κοψει τρομερα ο κεφαλιανος.με τη μαζα του δενξερω αν δεν τον δουμε διπλα στα μεγαθηρια...

----------


## Polyneikos

Ρε παιδια τι γινετια με τον Kai Greene;Εμπλεξε σε κανενα καυγα;
ΤΟν είδα στο βίντεο που βαλατε,έχει αιματωμα στο δεξί ματι,ένα σημαδι στο μαγουλο σαν χαρακια...Το παρατηρησατε;;

----------


## thegravijia

> Ρε παιδια τι γινετια με τον Kai Greene;Εμπλεξε σε κανενα καυγα;
> ΤΟν είδα στο βίντεο που βαλατε,έχει αιματωμα στο δεξί ματι,ένα σημαδι στο μαγουλο σαν χαρακια...Το παρατηρησατε;;


τα σημαδια δεν ξερω παντως αν εμπεξε σε καυγα και του εκανε σημαδιες ο αντιπαλος δεν θελω ουτε καν να φανταστω τι μπορει να επαθε μετα απο τον kai ..αλλα ποιος βλακας θα τα εβαζε μαζι του ,αποκλειεται ..
ο kai στην προπονηση τσακιζεται μονος του ...ετσι επαθε και αυτο με τα ματια του...εκανε σκουοντ με πολλες επαναληψεις και απο την υπερπροσπαθεια την επομενη εγιναν ετσι τα ματια του..απο τον oscar το ακουσα τον προπονητη του

----------


## alextg

Παραθετω μια φοτο που τραβηχτηκε Τριτη μετα απο cardio session του Jay Cutler.Οπως ο ιδιος δηλωνει δεν εχει στεγνωσει τελιως σε αυτη τη φοτο και λογικα στον αγωνα ενω ηταν να κατεβει γυρω στα 280-290lbs θα κατεβει κομμενος τελως στις 271Lbs.
Η φωτο τραβηχτηκε απο κινητο ...

----------


## Exci

Βραχος..

----------


## KATERINI 144

θενκς.

----------


## Polyneikos

παιδια για πρωτη πενταδα πανε οι Jackson,Cutler,Heath,Greene,Warren(με τυχαία σειρα η αναφορα μου).
Η Παρουσία του Κεφαλιανου πολύ καλή,είχε πολύ καλή φυσικη κατασταση.
Βεβαια το επίπεδο είναι υψηλότατο και πρεπει να ήταν απ΄οτους πιο ελαφριους αθλητες...Οι σχολιαστες ανεφεραν ότι θα μπορουσε να παίξει στην κατηγορία under 202 lb με καλες προοπτικες

----------


## Polyneikos

Μερικες φωτο του Μιχαλη :::

----------


## KATERINI 144

προβλέπω οπως ειπα και στο τσατ 1ος κατλερ 2ος γουορεν 3ο ντεξτερ, για πειτε και οι υπόλοιποι.

----------


## alextg

Αν και δεν προλαβα να δω ολο το Prejudging (ΓΑΜΩ ΤΗ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΜΕΣΑ) , πιστευω οτι ο Cutler ηταν απλα τεραστιος , οπως ειχε πει οτι θα ηταν.Ο Jackson και ο Warren ηταν πολυ καλοι και οι 2 και πολυ κομμενοι ... προβλεψεις απο εμενα δυσκολες , αλλα σαν Jay fan θελω ο τιτλος να παει πισω στον αρχοντα !

----------


## KATERINI 144

εδω σε επαναληψη η press conference  http://videos.bodybuilding.com/watch...ess-conference

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

τι γινεται ρε παιδια με τον μιχαλη,ποτε θα βαλετε φωτος με τους υπολοιπους πανω στην σκηνη.να πω οτι ειδα την φωτο του JAY απο τα ποδια του και παλαβωσα :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: ομως οπως εχω αναφερει και πιο πανω ο GREEN πιστευω πως θα ειναι σιγουρα μεσα στην τριαδα

----------


## Polyneikos

*Comparisons Μιχαλη με Jackson,Heath,Badell και Haidar...*
*Mιχαλη έγραψες ιστορία !!!!*

----------


## KATERINI 144

πραγματικά οτι θεση και να παρει ο κεφαλιανος στέκεται μια χαρα διπλα τους, μεγαλη υποθεση, ο πρωτος ελληνας πηρε μερος στο ολυμπια  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Οι βασικοί διεκδικητες :::

----------


## Polyneikos

MARKUS RUHL RULES !!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

O "δεινόσαυρος" Branch Warren,παιζει πολύ δυνατα για  5αδα !!

----------


## KATERINI 144

βαλε πραμα κωστα, ο βασιλιάς τις φωτογραφιας τελος.  :08. Toast: 




> εδω σε επαναληψη η press conference  http://videos.bodybuilding.com/watch...ess-conference


 δειτε μετα το 10' λεπτο που βγαίνουν οι αθλητες 1ος εμφανιζεται ο κεφαλιανος.

----------


## Polyneikos

Kai Greene

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

> *Comparisons Μιχαλη με Jackson,Heath,Badell και Haidar...*
> *Mιχαλη έγραψες ιστορία !!!!*


 ο μιχαλης ειναι απλα ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟΣ!!!στεκεται πολυ καλα διπλα τους.μακαρι να παρει την θεση που πραγματικα αξιζει :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Levrone

ειδα φωτογραφιες Dennis Wolf..

γιατι κατι δε μου παει καλα????

----------


## Polyneikos

Jay Cutler,αγριεμενος !!!

----------


## Polyneikos

> ειδα φωτογραφιες Dennis Wolf..
> 
> γιατι κατι δε μου παει καλα????


δεν ηταν τόσο καλος Κωστα.

----------


## Levrone

πολυ θολος μου φανηκε ρε γαμωτο.

----------


## tower nikolas

o jay πλησίασε παρα πολυ τον ογκο και το μυικο διαχωρισμο  που είχε ο coleman.Πραγματικα δειχνει να έχει προβαδισμα.Για να δουμε τι θα δουμε. :01. Unsure:

----------


## KATERINI 144



----------


## KATERINI 144

ο  cutler ξεφυγε τελειος, δεν πιανετε.

----------


## Polyneikos

*o φανταστικός Mr Phil Heath !!*

----------


## Levrone

εχω την αισθηση οτι ο Heath σε πλατη τρωει τον Cutler. 

ενω ο Cutler ειναι απιστευτα κομμενος, η πλατη του δεν ηταν νομιζω το ιδιο καθαρη με του Heath.

----------


## thegravijia

εγω βλεπω νικητες η cutler η kai green μετα phil heath η warren εται και βγαλουν τον dexter παλι θα παω να τους βαρεσω :08. Turtle:

----------


## ioannis1

o cutler einai o pio oγκωδης με πολυ κομενα ποδια αλλα πανω τον βλεπω λιγο θολο.ο γκριν δεν εχει την φορμα του αρνολντ κλασικ,ιογουορεν ογκωδης χωρις πολυ λεπτομερεια,ο χιθ κατακομενος οπως και ντεξτερ.πιστευω κατλερ,χιθ,ντεξτερ για τριαδα.ο κεφαλιανος ειναι φοβερος στεκεται πολυ καλα στα μεγαθηρια και ειναι πολυ καλος απο πισω εμφανως βελτιωμενος.

----------


## ioannis1

δυστυχως ξενυχτησα χτες και δεν αντεχα να το δω,φωτη το ακουσα το τηλ σου αλλα ημουν ψοφιος.

----------


## Littlejohn

Εμένα από την αρχή μου άρεσε ο Heath. Μπορεί να μην έχει τον υπερτεράστιο όγκο, αλλά είχε την καλύτερη συμμετρία απ`όλους εκεί... :05. Biceps:

----------


## ioannis1

ετσι ειναι καταπληκτικος. :03. Clap:

----------


## pepeismenos karga

εγω ετσι οπως τα ειδα τωρα....εαν ο κατλερ και σημερα κατεβει ετσι στον τελικο το πηρε φετος...εχει πιασει απιστευτη φορμα και λογικα φετος το αξιζει...ετσι οπως κατεβηκε...απο την αλλη ντεξτερ και χιθ ειναι ακτακομμενοι και γενικως εχουν απιστευτο καλουπι σωματος και μακαρι να ειναι στην τριαδα για να αρχισουν επιτελους να προθουν λιγο πιο γιεινα σωματα...ο και δεν μαρεσε ποτε και ουτε και στον προκτιματικο ηταν καλος...ο γουορεν κατε με ειναι πολυ πολυ καλος φετος...και δινω μια προβλεψη αλλωστε τζαμπα ειναι...
  1. κατλερ
  2.χιθ
  3.ντεξτερ
  4.και γκριν
  5.μαρτινεζ
  6.γουορεν..

----------


## thegravijia

> εγω ετσι οπως τα ειδα τωρα....εαν ο κατλερ και σημερα κατεβει ετσι στον τελικο το πηρε φετος...εχει πιασει απιστευτη φορμα και λογικα φετος το αξιζει...ετσι οπως κατεβηκε...απο την αλλη ντεξτερ και χιθ ειναι ακτακομμενοι και γενικως εχουν απιστευτο καλουπι σωματος και μακαρι να ειναι στην τριαδα για να αρχισουν επιτελους να προθουν λιγο πιο γιεινα σωματα...ο και δεν μαρεσε ποτε και ουτε και στον προκτιματικο ηταν καλος...ο γουορεν κατε με ειναι πολυ πολυ καλος φετος...και δινω μια προβλεψη αλλωστε τζαμπα ειναι...
> 1. κατλερ
> 2.χιθ
> 3.ντεξτερ
> 4.και γκριν
> 5.μαρτινεζ
> 6.γουορεν..


μην ξεγραφεις τον kai green ..
ειναι αλιεν..!

που ησουν ησουν εσυ χθες στο chat..? :01. Razz: 


εμενα μου εκανε εντυπωση ο warren αψογος.
ο κατλερ κοματιας .
ο phil heath τεραστια χερια...δεν νομιζω να εχει υπαρξει αθλητης με μεγαλυτερα ..τα τρικεφαλα του κρεμοντε... :02. Shock: 
και γενικα η κατασκευη του kai green ..αν δειτε η πλατη του ξεκιναει απο πολυ χαμηλα..

----------


## pepeismenos karga

σωστα τα σχολια τεραβιγια....απλα την αποψη μου ειπα....που για την ακριβεια τινει προς προτιμηση ετσι οπως α ειδα...αλλωστε δεν κρινω εγω....αλαλ ετσι μου αρεσε η 6αδα....θα δουμε μωρε...καλουτσικοι ειναι ολοι...χααχαχαχ...πλακα κανω ολοι ειναι ενας και ενας....
           οσο για χθες επεζα ποκερ τεραβιγια για αυτο δεν ημουνα στο chat...

----------


## Polyneikos

Παιδια όποιος δεν είδε το show live,μπορεί να το δεί εδω ::

*http://webcast.bodybuilding.com/fitshow/2009olympia/webcast/2009olympia.html*

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

ρε παιδια τον coleman  τον εφαγαν επειδη ειχε ξεφυγει στον ογκο!τωρα παλι τον jay θα βγαλουν που ειναι μεν φοβερος στα ποδια αλλα απο πανω :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:

----------


## J.P.

> o cutler einai o pio oγκωδης με πολυ κομενα ποδια αλλα πανω τον βλεπω λιγο θολο.ο γκριν δεν εχει την φορμα του αρνολντ κλασικ,ιογουορεν ογκωδης χωρις πολυ λεπτομερεια,ο χιθ κατακομενος οπως και ντεξτερ.πιστευω κατλερ,χιθ,ντεξτερ για τριαδα.ο κεφαλιανος ειναι φοβερος στεκεται πολυ καλα στα μεγαθηρια και ειναι πολυ καλος απο πισω εμφανως βελτιωμενος.


 :03. Clap: 
Έχω ακριβώς την ίδια άποψη. Ήταν τα χολια που ήθελα να κάνω. Ξεχωρίζω Dexter και Heath.

----------


## Levrone

ετσι οπως τους ειδα νομιζω Cutler και Heath εχουν καπαρωσει τις 2 απ τις 3 πρωτες θεσεις. δε βλεπω ομως τριτο τον Dexter αλλα ενα εκ των Kai και Branch Warren.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ο μιχάλης είναι πολύ καλός και στέκετε άξια δίπλα τους και τον χαιταρ τον παίρνει σε αρκετες πόζες που είναι και παλιοσειρά ακόμη και με τον τζάκσον στέκετε η πλα τη του είναι απίστευτη , αλλα και πόδια αλλα και τα χέρια του είναι ανταγωνιστικα σ αυτα τα επίπεδα .

για τους άλλους κάτλερ κ σια είναι ογκώδεις με τρομερους μυς , αλλα κρίμα να έχει τόση μαζα ο κατλερ και να είναι σαν τσουβαλι με πατατες είναι τωρα πόζες πλάτης αυτες για ολύμπια οι ώμοι χάνονται και δεν φαίνονται όμορφα , ατσούμπαλα πράγματα , ο μπραντς γουαρεν όταν περπαταει τον θαυμάζεις στο στήσιμο στις πόζες εκείνο που εντυπωσιαζει είναι η μαζα με φλέβες αυτός εχει βέβαια πρόβλημα ενω γραμωνει παρα πολυ , εχει χοντρη φλούδα και δεν εχει την λεπτομέρεια των άλλων όπως του ντεξτερ ας πούμε , αλλα υπερέχει σε μαζα και εντυπωσιάζει.

είναι απο τα ολύμπια που δεν υπάρχει ο ξεχωριστός με την ένοια όπως ο άρνολντ , η ο λη χανευ , ο ντόριαν ,η ο κόλεμαν και η πρώτη θεση φλερτάρετε απο αρκετους ας είναι και με διαφορετικα κρητήρια .

και τι ενοώ στην περίπτωση του χανευ ήταν ο πιο ογκώδης για εκείνη την εποχή αλλα είχε και το πιο όμορφο σύνολο και σε εποχή που οι αρμονικοί αθλητες με χωρίς πολύ μαζα είχαν ευκαιρίες απο τον χανευ δεν μπορούσαν να αρπάξουν ευκαιρία γιατι διέθετε και τα δικα τους όπλα με επιπλέον μάζα .

δύσκολο το εργο των κριτων αλλα αυτοί έχουν ήδη το πλάνο της εξάδας και είναι και ψυχροί εκτελεστές απο κεί και μετα

----------


## KM2909

> κάτλερ κ σια είναι ογκώδεις με τρομερους μυς , αλλα κρίμα να έχει τόση μαζα ο κατλερ και να είναι σαν τσουβαλι με πατατες είναι τωρα πόζες πλάτης αυτες για ολύμπια οι ώμοι χάνονται και δεν φαίνονται όμορφα , ατσούμπαλα πράγματα


 :03. Clap: ακριβως. γι αυτο ποτε δε μου εκανε θετικη εντυπωση ο κατλερ...

----------


## nicksigalas

ΚΑΤΛΕΡ πρωτος αλλα για ολους τους ελληνες ΚΕΦΛΙΑΝΟΣ εγραψε ιστορια σημερα για το ελληνικο β.β ειχα σηκωθη απο τις 5 το πρωι αλλα δυστυχος δεν καταφερα να το δω παρολου που με βοηθεισε και ο φιλος μου ο Κωστας  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Polyneikos

Mr Perfect !!!

----------


## Littlejohn

Εγώ με τόσα πιασίματα που έχω αυτή την στιγμή αποκλείεται να κοιμηθώ, οπότε θα είμαι και πάλι παρών...  :08. Turtle: 

Βέβαια καταλάβαμε πολλά από το prejudging. Ton Mr. Olympia τον ξέρουμε, μένει να δούμε την υπόλοιπη εξάδα...

H πρόβλεψη μου είναι, 1. Cutler, 2. Kai, 3. Heath, 4. Warren. 5. Dexter. 6. Wolf ή Ruhl
 :05. Biceps:  :05. Biceps:

----------


## thegravijia

> Εγώ με τόσα πιασίματα που έχω αυτή την στιγμή αποκλείεται να κοιμηθώ, οπότε θα είμαι και πάλι παρών... 
> 
> Βέβαια καταλάβαμε πολλά από το prejudging. Ton Mr. Olympia τον ξέρουμε, μένει να δούμε την υπόλοιπη εξάδα...
> 
> H πρόβλεψη μου είναι, 1. Cutler, 2. Kai, 3. Heath, 4. Warren. 5. Dexter. 6. Wolf ή Ruhl


Μην το λες ..το τελευταιο καλεσμα ηταν ο κατλερ μαζι με τον dexter οποτε τιποτα δεν ειναι στανταρ...

----------


## Polyneikos

*Victor Martinez*

----------


## Polyneikos

Toney XMan Freeman

----------


## Polyneikos

> Μην το λες ..το τελευταιο καλεσμα ηταν ο κατλερ μαζι με τον dexter οποτε τιποτα δεν ειναι στανταρ...


Ρε παιδιά γιατί τον έχετε τόσό λίγο τον Dexter;;;

----------


## thegravijia

[YOUTUBE="V2AykM2QDDU&NR=1"]V2AykM2QDDU&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]

εμενα ποτε δεν μου αρεσε ο dexter απλα δεν ειναι mr.olympia ..δεν εχει την μαζα για κατι τετοιο ..
και περσι το πηρε επειδη εκανα βλακεια ο cutler...
αυτο που ειπαν παντως ΑΝ ο kai green κατεβαινε οσο στεγνος ηταν ο cutler χθες το ειχε παρει ανετα...
τωρα θα κριθει 1η - 2η θεση μεταξυ του jay και του dexter και 3η - 4η θεση μεταξυ του heath και κAI Green
...
Kai πεμπτος ο warren...

Να ρωτησω τωρα η ο ΗΛΙΑς η ο ΓΙΑΝΝΗς μπορουνε να απαντησουν εδω ..
μπορει πχ ο kai green μεσα σε μια μερα (δηλ με το που τελειωσαν τα προκριματικα μεχρι το που θα αρχισει ο αγωνας...)
μπορει σε αυτο το διαστημα πχ kai green να στεγνωση τοσο οσο ο cutler??????????? προλαβαινει?

----------


## Polyneikos

*Κai "The Alien" Greene*

----------


## KATERINI 144

μερικες του  big mike bb.com



























μηλαμε για τρομερο στεγνωμα, οι φωτογραφιες τα λενε ολα.

----------


## ioannis1

πολυνικε σε ευχριστουμε ειλικρινα πολυ για την απιστευτη δουλεια που κανεις στο φορουμ.
ο ντεξτερ για μενα θεση2 η 3.ειναι πεντακαθαρος και σκληρος.ο κα"ι ειναι νερουλος,οπως και ο μαρτινεζ κατα τη γνωμη μου.
συμφωνω με ηλια απολυτως.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ο μιχάλης παιδια έκανε το καλύτερο δυνατό καλή γραμωση ωραίο διαχωρισμό καλό φόρτωμα στους μύς και συμμετρία , τα στοιχεία για εμφανηση για διεκδήκηση θέσης στο ολύμπια . :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

τωρα στο ερώτημα αν ο και γκρίν μπορεί να γραμώσει κι άλλο όχι απλα μπορεί χαλαρα, αλλα θα το κάνει σίγουρα όσο περνάν οι ώρες μπορεί να γίνει καλύτερος, εγω είχε τύχει περίπτωση να εχω τέτοια διαφορα απο προκριματικούς σε τελικους που ξαναβαθμολογήθηκε η κατηγορία , πολλες φορες και απο στρές μπορεί κάποιος να θολώσει απο κατακράτηση  νερών , λόγω έκρισης αλδοστερόνης .

ο κατλερ απο πάνω δεν είναι τόσο σκληρός και στο λαιν απ φαίνετε ατσούμπαλος , κρίμα την μάζα του 

ο μαρτίνεζ ωραίο σχήμα αλλα έχει ελείψεις , ο ντέξτερ εχει την κλασική του φόρμα όμορφο σύνολο αλλα δεν είναι το τέρας που μας έχει συνηθίσει να είναι ο ολύμπια , αν ο ντέξτερ είχε πιο χαμηλή πλάτη θα ήταν πιο άνετος και πολλοι χάνουν στις γάμπες  αισθητα είναι και μειονέκτημα των περισσότερων μαύρων και μην ξεχνάμε κρίνονται στην λεπτομέρεια γιατι όλοι είναι πρωταθλητες και καλοί :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Iωαννη σε ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λόγια,όλοι προσπαθουμε για την καλυτερη ενημερωση των μελων.
Να ρωτησω κατι:Ξερετε αν μπορουν να αλλαξουν αποτελεσματα λόγω τελικων;
Δηλαδη αν καποιος βελτιωθει στα τελικα να γίνει ανατροπή ή είναι όπως εδω ,ότι γίνει στα προκριματικα;;

----------


## Polyneikos

> Να ρωτησω τωρα η ο ΗΛΙΑς η ο ΓΙΑΝΝΗς μπορουνε να απαντησουν εδω ..
> μπορει πχ ο kai green μεσα σε μια μερα (δηλ με το που τελειωσαν τα προκριματικα μεχρι το που θα αρχισει ο αγωνας...)
> μπορει σε αυτο το διαστημα πχ kai green να στεγνωση τοσο οσο ο cutler??????????? προλαβαινει?


Περσι είχαν πει ότι ο Cutler είχε χασει σε μια μερα 4-5 κιλα νερα και στα τελικα ήταν πολύ καλυτερος ...

----------


## ioannis1

νομιζω ο ηλιας ειναιο πιο καταλληλος να απαντησει.
εγω νομιζω η πρωτη θεση δεν αλλαζει.

----------


## Levrone

Ηλια καταταξη με αυτο που βλεπεις ως τωρα?

σαν κριτης εσυ τι δινεις?

ασε στην ακρη ενδεχομενες αλλαγες που θα γινουν στα σωματα ως αυριο.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

αν υπάρχει διαφορα μπορεί να γίνει και επανατοποθέτηση σε μας πχ τα αποτελέσματα βγαίνουν στους προκριματικους και το βραδυ είναι το σόου για τον κόσμο και όμως μια φορα βαθμολογήσαν την κατηγορία μου ξανα γιατι είχα θολώσει τόσο πολύ το πρωι μπροστα στα ματια του στρατη του αργυρακη που δεν θα το πίστευε αν δεν το βλεπε και ενω ήμουν φαβορή αντικειμενικα όπως με είδα ήμουν 3ος αφου δεν ηθελα να κατεβω το βραδυ και πήγα εκει στην βασιλίσης όλγας σε μια ταβέρνα και φαγαμε κατι κοκορέτσια και το βραδυ ήμουν κομάτιας τραβηξε το αλατι ολα τα νερα επειδη δεν έπινα και εγινε ξανα βαθμολογια και επειδη το πρωι ήμουν τρίτος και το βράδυ πρώτος πήρα τελικα την 2η θεση .

στο ολύμπια γίνετε το ξεκαθάρισμα στους προκριματικούς και κάποιες λεπτομέρειες τις κοιταν στους τελικους , για να μην κουραζετε ο κόσμος το βράδυ είναι το σόου , δηλαδη μετράει και η εμφανηση στους τελικους αλλα κατα καιρούς αλλάζουν τους κανονισμούς , όπως νομίζω ελεύθερο ποζάρισμα γίνετε μόνο στα τελικα .

επειδή ακριβώς εγω είμαι και κριτης δεν θέλω να κρίνω απο φωτο γιατι δεν είδα το βίντεο των αγώνων χθές ούτε κομπάριζον δεν είχα εικόνα γι αυτο και δεν λέω πάντως ο ΚΑΙ ανετα μπορεί να κερδίσει αν ήταν λίγο πιο σκληρός όπως στο αρνολντ κλασικ.

επίσης δεν είναι και πολύ αντικειμενικοι οι κριτες και το είδα όταν παρακολουθησα απο κοντα το ναιτ οφ τσαμπιον στη νεα υόρκη όταν εβγαλαν πρώτο τον ντιλέτ ενω εγω θα τον εβαζα με το ζόρι στην εξάδα , εμένα όπως είδα τον κατλερ απο τις φωτο σαν τσουβαλι με πατατες είναι εβαλε μάζα παραπάνω αλλα του ξέφυγε φαίνετε και έβαλε και καμια 5 κιλά στη μεση , στο ρηλάξ εντυπωσιαζει με τον όγκο μόνο, η πλατη στους διπλους δικεφαλους δεν δείχνει όπως παλιότερα λόγω μέσης .

αρα το θεμα είναι τι ζηταν οι κριτες φέτος δεν είναι όπως αλλες χρονιες που ηταν ο χανευ κενο και μετα όλοι οι άλλοι , ντόριαν , η κολεμαν που είχαν αυτο που ξεχώριζε μην πω για πιο παλια εποχη αρνολντ , τώρα όλοι είναι τερατα και εκεί που χάνει ενας υπερτερεί ο άλλος .

με κριτήριο μαζας πάλι ο κατλερ θα βγεί αν και για μενα δεν είναι τοπ φόρμα , με κριτηριο που εβγαλαν τον νεξτερ τότε κολάει και γκριν , φιλ χελθ , και αν δεν είχε ελείψεις και ο μαρτίνεζ , που απ ότι βλέπω φαίνετε στα ματια τους οτι δεν εχουν την αυτοπεποίθηση που πρέπει

----------


## nicolaos_m

> αν υπάρχει διαφορα μπορεί να γίνει και επανατοποθέτηση σε μας πχ τα αποτελέσματα βγαίνουν στους προκριματικους και το βραδυ είναι το σόου για τον κόσμο και όμως μια φορα βαθμολογήσαν την κατηγορία μου ξανα γιατι είχα θολώσει τόσο πολύ το πρωι μπροστα στα ματια του στρατη του αργυρακη που δεν θα το πίστευε αν δεν το βλεπε και ενω ήμουν φαβορή αντικειμενικα όπως με είδα ήμουν 3ος αφου δεν ηθελα να κατεβω το βραδυ και πήγα εκει στην βασιλίσης όλγας σε μια ταβέρνα και φαγαμε κατι κοκορέτσια και το βραδυ ήμουν κομάτιας τραβηξε το αλατι ολα τα νερα επειδη δεν έπινα και εγινε ξανα βαθμολογια και επειδη το πρωι ήμουν τρίτος και το βράδυ πρώτος πήρα τελικα την 2η θεση .
> 
> στο ολύμπια γίνετε το ξεκαθάρισμα στους προκριματικούς και κάποιες λεπτομέρειες τις κοιταν στους τελικους , για να μην κουραζετε ο κόσμος το βράδυ είναι το σόου , δηλαδη μετράει και η εμφανηση στους τελικους αλλα κατα καιρούς αλλάζουν τους κανονισμούς , όπως νομίζω ελεύθερο ποζάρισμα γίνετε μόνο στα τελικα .
> 
> επειδή ακριβώς εγω είμαι και κριτης δεν θέλω να κρίνω απο φωτο γιατι δεν είδα το βίντεο των αγώνων χθές ούτε κομπάριζον δεν είχα εικόνα γι αυτο και δεν λέω πάντως ο ΚΑΙ ανετα μπορεί να κερδίσει αν ήταν λίγο πιο σκληρός όπως στο αρνολντ κλασικ.
> 
> επίσης δεν είναι και πολύ αντικειμενικοι οι κριτες και το είδα όταν παρακολουθησα απο κοντα το ναιτ οφ τσαμπιον στη νεα υόρκη όταν εβγαλαν πρώτο τον ντιλέτ ενω εγω θα τον εβαζα με το ζόρι στην εξάδα , εμένα όπως είδα τον κατλερ απο τις φωτο σαν τσουβαλι με πατατες είναι εβαλε μάζα παραπάνω αλλα του ξέφυγε φαίνετε και έβαλε και καμια 5 κιλά στη μεση , στο ρηλάξ εντυπωσιαζει με τον όγκο μόνο, η πλατη στους διπλους δικεφαλους δεν δείχνει όπως παλιότερα λόγω μέσης .
> 
> αρα το θεμα είναι τι ζηταν οι κριτες φέτος δεν είναι όπως αλλες χρονιες που ηταν ο χανευ κενο και μετα όλοι οι άλλοι , ντόριαν , η κολεμαν που είχαν αυτο που ξεχώριζε μην πω για πιο παλια εποχη αρνολντ , τώρα όλοι είναι τερατα και εκεί που χάνει ενας υπερτερεί ο άλλος .
> ...


Στις φωτο φαινονται καποιοι καλυτεροι απο οτι στο βιντεο (και σιγουρα οι κριτες εχουν αλλοι εικονα απο κοντα). Ο Κετλερ ειναι σε παρα πολυ καλη φορμα για... Κετλερ.Δηλαδη,αν δεν τον βγαλουν τωρα,θα ειναι σαν να ειχαν κανει λαθος οταν τον εβγαλαν σε χειροτερη φορμα παλιοτερα.Στις φωτο ομως δεν δειχνει καλος. Ενω ο Μαρτινες ειναι το αντιθετο.Δειχνει καλυτερος στις φωτο απο οτι στο βιντεο.
Ο Γουορεν ειναι η θετικη εκπληξη μαζι με τον Μπαντελ και ο Γουλφ η αρνητικη μαζι με τον Νταρεμ Τσαρλς. Οσο για τον Μιχαλη!!! φοβερη πρωτη εμφανηση και ας μην πουμε ακομα τιποτα γιατι ασχετα με το τι θαση θα του δωσουν,θελω να δω στο ατομικο ποζαρισμα τις αντιδρασεις του κοσμου.Αυτο γιατι μετραει στο να τον δουν καποιοι και να πιστεψουν οτι "πουλαει". Καλη επιτυχια στον Μιχαλη και καλο ξενυχτη για ολους οσους δουν τον αγωνα ζωντανα

----------


## thegravijia

to pre- jujding αρχισε για την 202 κλαςς...αλλα δεν μεταδιδετε απο πουθενα ..ελπιζω να μεταδωσουν τα τελικα ...

----------


## Polyneikos

Καποια comparisons :

----------


## ioannis1

βλεπω τον ντεξτερ 2

----------


## KATERINI 144

σωστο αυτο που λεει ο nicolaos_m, αλλη εικόνα ειχαν οι αθλητές στο λαιβ που είδαμε απο οτι στις φωτογραφιες, και δεν το αναφέραμε κανενας.

----------


## kafros gate 7

παιδια επειδη δεν εχω ξαναπαρακολουθησει ολυμπια θα ηθελα να σας ρωτησω:
1)ποτε βγαινουν τα αποτελεσματα?
2)που μπορω να το δω σε επαναληψη???

----------


## Bane

Χαιρετίσματα απ το μαγευτικό Las Vegas. 99,99% Jay cutler

----------


## Niiick

γεια σου αγορινα ε ναι φενεται κατλερ  ο κεφαλιανος πως στεκεται?

----------


## Polyneikos

*Mr Olympia 2009 : Jay Cutler !!*

*2nd place : Branch Warren*
*3rd place: Dexter Jackson*
*4th place : Kai Greene*
*5th place:   Phil Heath*
*6th place : Victor Martinez*

----------


## KATERINI 144

*νεος mr olympia 2009 ο Jαy Cutler *

----------


## KATERINI 144

> προβλέπω οπως ειπα και στο τσατ 1ος κατλερ 2ος γουορεν 3ο ντεξτερ, για πειτε και οι υπόλοιποι.


 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 









εισαι μεγαλος  :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## anjelica

> εισαι μεγαλος


 :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Bane

Jay Jay Jay Jay Jay!!!!!! 
Πάντως η αλήθεια είναι με ψιλοεκνεύρισε η χλιαρότητα του κοινού απέναντι στον Ντεξτερ, πρώην Mr Olympia είναι ο άνθρωπος, δεν υπάρχει σεβασμος πια :01. Evil NO:

----------


## Polyneikos

> _προβλέπω οπως ειπα και στο τσατ 1ος κατλερ 2ος γουορεν 3ο ντεξτερ, για πειτε και οι υπόλοιποι._
>  
> 
> εισαι μεγαλος


 
Είσαι τεραστιος !!!  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Jay Jay Jay Jay Jay!!!!!! 
> Πάντως η αλήθεια είναι με ψιλοεκνεύρισε η χλιαρότητα του κοινού απέναντι στον Ντεξτερ, πρώην Mr Olympia είναι ο άνθρωπος, δεν υπάρχει σεβασμος πια


Τελικα μαλλον ο Dexter δεν έκανε μαγάλο γκελ και απήχηση στον κόσμο σαν Μρ Ολύμπια,ίσως για αυτό αποκαθηλώθηκε γρήγορα .
Πάντως ο Cutler έπιασε φόρμα Cutler που λέμε,αν και δεν μου αρεσει γενικα έκανε το καλύτερο.

----------


## Polyneikos

*FINAL RESULTS*
1. Jay Cutler
2. Branch Warren
3. Dexter Jackson
4. Kai Greene
5. Phil Heath
6. Victor Martinez
7. Ronny Rockel
8. Toney Freeman
9. Hidetada Yamagishi
10. Moe El Moussawi
11. Melvin Anthony (tie)
11. Silvio Samuel (tie)
13. Gustavo Badell
14. Dennis James
15. Markus Ruhl
16. Troy Alves
16. Darrem Charles
16. Martin Kjellstrom
16. Bill Wilmore
16. Dennis Wolf
16. Joel Stubbs
16. Michael Kefalianos
16. Ahmad Haidar

----------


## ioannis1

μπραβο και στο μιχαλη ισοβαθμισε με τα τερατα...

----------


## ralph

ΜΠΡΑΒΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ  MIKE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Exci

Ouch o wolf  :01. Sad:

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

Το αποτελεσμα δεν το σχολιαζω :05. Weights: Πολλα μπραβο στο μιχαλη :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## KATERINI 144

> παιδια επειδη δεν εχω ξαναπαρακολουθησει ολυμπια θα ηθελα να σας ρωτησω:
> 1)ποτε βγαινουν τα αποτελεσματα?
> 2)που μπορω να το δω σε επαναληψη???


επαναληψη μπορεις να το δεις εδω:

http://webcast.bodybuilding.com/fits...09olympia.html

(αριστερα γραφει olympia webcast replays)

edit: η απο εδω 

Mr. Olympia Saturday Finals Opening Replay
Mr. Olympia Saturday Finals Pre-Show Replay
Mr. Olympia Finals Webcast Replay - Part 1
Mr. Olympia Finals Webcast Replay - Awards
202 Showdown Webcast Replay - Part 1
202 Showdown Webcast Replay - Awards
Figure Olympia Finals Webcast Replay - One Piece
Figure Olympia Finals Webcast Replay - Awards
Mr. Olympia Saturday Finals Post-Show Replay  *[ Get All Webcast Replays Here ]*

----------


## KATERINI 144

*νεος mr olympia 2009 ο Jαy Cutler*

----------


## KATERINI 144



----------


## KATERINI 144

απο αυτες τις φωτογραφιες μπορουν να βγουν καποια συμπερασματα.

----------


## bb-fitness

παντως μολις ειδα τους υποψηφιους μερικες μερες πριν τον αγωνα  σκεφτηκα:''λες να νικησει ο Jay Cutler''?

----------


## ralph

Για μενα ο health επρεπε να ειναι δευτερος.....ή ο 'flex'.

----------


## thegravijia

*Johnnie Jackson Defeats Ben White at the 2009 Olympia Worlds Strongest Bodybuilder!* 

http://www.rxmuscle.com/videos/c-int...dybuilder.html

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

MΠΡΑΒΟ!!!!!Μιχάλη αδερφέ μου!!! πολύ συγκινήθηκα που σε είδα στην σκηνή με αυτούς τους αθλητές!! είσαι πολύ αξιος!!! :08. Toast: 

Πολλά συνχαρητήρια κ στον ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΜΑΣ personal Mπαλάσα που με την μεγάλη του πείρα εφτασε εκει τον Μιχάλη  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## ioannis1

ο κατλερ ηταν πολυ μακρυα καλυτερος απολους τελικα παντου.

----------


## alextg

Τελικα η απολυτη κομμενη ωμη μαζα επικρατησε ... Jay και τα μυαλα στα καγκελα !

----------


## thomaslar

μπορουμε να κατεβασουμε απο καπου το βιντεο σαν αρχειο??εννοω να μην το βλεπουμε στο internet

----------


## Mythonas

Ενα τεράστιο μπράβο στον Μιχάλη :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
Επίσης μπράβο και στον Cutler πραγματικα τεράστιος

----------


## KATERINI 144

μερικες ακομη του μιχαλη απο την press comferance

----------


## KM2909

o wolf γιατι ετσι ρε παιδια? παιζει καμια φωτο?


εφοσον το βασικο κριτηριο σε αυτο το ολυμπια ηταν η μαζα, τοτε σε τι υστερουσε τοοοσο πολυ ο ρουλ(15ος) απο τον κατλερ? ειναι τυχαιο που στην ιστορια του ολυμπια (με εξαιρεση το περσινο με ντεξτερ) ψηφιζεται τυφλα πρωτος  ενας συγκεκριμενος αθλητης επι πολλα χρονια(βλ. αρνολντ, χανευ, ντοριαν, κολεμαν και τωρα κατλερ), ασχετα  αν το αξιζουν μερικες φορες  καποιοι αλλοι?(στο πιο ανταγωνιτικο ολυμπια των τελευταιων ετων ψηφιστηκε δαγκωτο κατλερ. τυχαιο?) 
δεν εχω τη σχετικη εμπειρια, γι αυτο ο,τι λεω το λεω με επιφυλαξη και περιμενω απαντησεις απο τους εμπειροτερους του φορουμ

----------


## KATERINI 144

κερδισε ο ποιος τεράστιος σε διαστάσεις και  με τρομερή γράμμωση, λογικό είναι, 
η φόρμα που έπιασε ο κατλερ ειναι άξια θαυμασμού, τοσος ογκος και ετσι γραμμωμενος, δε νομιζω να υπήρχε ανταγωνιστής για την πρωτη θέση, 
και ο μαρτινεζ πχ τεραστιος ειναι αλλα καμια σχεση ουτε σε μαζα ουτε σε γραμμωση με τον κατλερ, 
δες τις φωτογραφιες απο το κομπαριζον τις εξαδας στην προηγούμενη σελιδα και θα καταλάβεις.

----------


## Polyneikos

Εμενα δεν μου αρεσει ο Κατλερ,πολλά κρεατα αλλα όχι ομορφα τοποθετημενα πανω του(τρομερα μεγάλη μεση ),σε αντίθεση με Heath ή Jackson που είναι σαν ζωγραφιές....
O Μιχαλης αξιοπρεπεστατος,με την γνωστή ποιότητα του,αλλά για αυτότο επίπεδο σχολιαστηκε ότι θελει και άλλα κρεατα ...Συγχαρητηρια στον Μιχαλη.,έγραψε ιστορία !!

----------


## Muscleboss

wow! έλειπα αρκετές μέρες και ενημερώθηκα μόλις απο το φορουμ τις εξελίξεις στο ολυμπια!

φοβερός αγώνας! μεγάλος jay culter και για μένα αναμενόμενο αό καιρό. Για μένα μεγάλη έκπληξη η 2η θέση Branch Warren και η αποτυχημένη εμφάνιση του Dennis Wolf! 

Συγχαρητήρια στο Μιχάλη Κεφαλιανό για την μαγάλη εμφάνισή του!  :03. Clap: 

MB

----------


## Polyneikos

Ένα σχόλιο του Ron Harris στο Μuscular Develepment για τον Μιχάλη Κεφαλιανο:




> *This new pro from Greece looks fantastic standing by himself. He has good size, shape, and was shredded. But put him in the Mr. Olympia lineup, and Michael just doesn't have the mass to challenge these guys.*

----------


## ioannis1

πολυ σωστη γνωμη ευγε  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## albertob30

μαγκες ξερει κανεις που μπορω να δω το mr.olympia τωρα?κανα λινκ τπτ παιζει?

----------


## Polyneikos

> επαναληψη μπορεις να το δεις εδω:
> 
> http://webcast.bodybuilding.com/fits...09olympia.html
> 
> (αριστερα γραφει olympia webcast replays)
> 
> edit: η απο εδω 
> 
> Mr. Olympia Saturday Finals Opening Replay
> ...


ΕΔΩ μπορείτε να τα ξαναδείτε !!!

----------


## vAnY

συγγνωμη αν σας ξενερωσω, αλλα σαν απλος θεατης να πω οτι στον Cutler δεν μου αρεσαν οι κοιλιακοι του γιατι δεν εχουν καθολου συμμετρια!!! η αυτο δεν ειναι κρητιριο ??? :01. Unsure:

----------


## nicksigalas

Το ειχα πει οτι θα κερδιζε ο κατλερ ειχε ξεφυγη φετος Ενα μεγαλο μπραβο στο Μχαλη για την θεση του και για την συμετοχη του :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## narta

> συγγνωμη αν σας ξενερωσω, αλλα σαν απλος θεατης να πω οτι στον Cutler δεν μου αρεσαν οι κοιλιακοι του γιατι δεν εχουν καθολου συμμετρια!!! η αυτο δεν ειναι κρητιριο ???


Οχι γιατι εκει παιζει ρολο τα γονιδια.


Οσοσν αφορα το σοου, εχει ξεφυγει η κατάσταση, αυτο δεν ειναι bodybuilding, ειναι ποιος θα λαταφερει να γινει 200 κιλα κομενο κρεας. Ο μιχαλης και ο Heath ηταν σαφως πιο "ομορφοι" απο ολους τους αλλους.

Αλλα,  that's what's fashion these days, αρα παω πασο...

----------


## thegravijia

εξωπραγματικος!!!! :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 
[YOUTUBE="Par0P6QG-Wg"]Par0P6QG-Wg[/YOUTUBE]

για μενα το πιο εξωπραγματικο αν μπορω να το πω ετσι σωμα εχει ο kai green και κουβαλαει τους πιο πολλους μυς απο ολους ..γενικα το σχημα των μυων ειναι διαφορετικο των υπολοιπων

----------


## Exci

> Οχι γιατι εκει παιζει ρολο τα γονιδια.


Χεχε, +1. Αλλο συμετρια μεταξυ διαφορετικων μυων, αλλο το σχημα τους.  :01. Smile:

----------


## Polyneikos

Kαποια ενδεικτικα comparisons :

----------


## Polyneikos

Μεγαλη απογοητευση για μενα ο Dennis Wolf όπως ξαναειπώθηκε,επίσης ο Ruhl ίσως αξιζε/περιμενε κάτι καλύτερο,Ronnie Rockel πολύ καλός,καποιες δικές μου εκτιμήσεις,ίσως ο Heath μπορούσε και μια θεση παραπανω...Για μενα αυτος , ο Greene και ο Martinez αν δεν έχει προβλήματα θα είναι το μελλον των Ολυμπια....

----------


## nicolaos_m

Φετος τουλαχιστον εβγαλαν 1η και 2η θεση ογκωδης αθλητες... γιατι εβλεπες και το περιεργο να ειναι ο πρωτος ογκωδης ο 2ος συμμετρικος και ο 3ος παλι ογκωδης και αντε να καταλαβεις τι ζητανε μετα οι κριτες...
Η εξαδα μπορω να πω οτι ειναι σουπερ,αν και θα τους ηθελα με αλλη σειρα... αλλα η δεκαδα και ιδιαιτερα η 9η και 10η θεση δεν χωνευεται ουτε με 10 σοδες. Ο Μιχαλης (και οχι μονο αυτος) ειναι ΠΟΛΥ καλυτερος απο τον ΜΟ και τον ΓΙΑΜΑΜΟΤΟ που μας πλασαρανε στη 10αδα...
Οσο για το σχολιο οτι ο ΜΙχαλης δειχνει καλος οταν ειναι μονος του και μικρος διπλα στους αλλους, ειναι σαν να λεει ξεχαστε σωματα τυπου Lee Labrada, Swan Ray και Frank Zane..αλλα με αυτο το κριτηριο,γιατι δεν ειναι ο Marcus Rulh μεσα στη 10αδα? Τελικα οι κριτες εκει εχουν το συνδρομο Πυθεια... δηλαδη κρινουν ζαλισμενοι απο καποιες ουσιες και αντε να βγαλεις ακρη...

----------


## vAnY

> Οχι γιατι εκει παιζει ρολο τα γονιδια.
> 
> 
> *Οσοσν αφορα το σοου, εχει ξεφυγει η κατάσταση, αυτο δεν ειναι bodybuilding, ειναι ποιος θα λαταφερει να γινει 200 κιλα κομενο κρεας. Ο μιχαλης και ο Heath ηταν σαφως πιο "ομορφοι" απο ολους τους αλλους.*
> 
> Αλλα,  that's what's fashion these days, αρα παω πασο...



συμφωνω σ'αυτο...   εχει ξεφυγει.. αλλα οσο ναναι ειναι πολυ εντυπωσιακοι αθλητες! :05. Weights:

----------


## thomaslar

μπορουμε να το γραψουμε σε dvd?

----------


## kafros gate 7

εμενα παιδια εκτος απο τον κατλερ που μ' αρεσει πολυ σαν αθλητης πιστευω οτι ο Heath μετραει παρα πολυ και στο μελλον σιγουρα θα γινει MR OLYMPIA.ακομα παρα πολυ καλος ειναι ο dexter ενω αυτος που δεν μου αρεσε ποτε ειναι ο green.

----------


## the_big_litho

Εμενα προσωπικα δεν μ αρεσει καθολου ο Cutler και τρεφω ιδιαιτερη συμπαθεια στον Heath 
ΑΛΛΑ ΩΩ ΘΕΕ ΜΟΥ ΤΙ ΜΑΖΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΙΟΤΗΤΑ ΕΒΓΑΛΕ Ο ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ 
Αξιος Olympia, μπραβο του......

Πολλα μπραβο στο Κεφαλιανο, μας εκπροσωπησε παναξια :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## The Rock

Θα πω την γνώμη μου και γω μην με φάτε παρακαλώ ...
Μπράβο στον Κεφαλιανό συγχαρητήρια και όλα τα σχετικά τα έχουμε  ..και και και ... 
Απλά στην σκηνή ούτε για πλάκα δεν συγκρινότανε με τους άλλους ... χωρίς παρεξήγηση ,είμαι το ίδιο ενθουσιασμένος με όλους σας αλλά η αλήθεια να λέγεται ...
Ο Jay Cutler ούτε γαι πλάκα δεν θα έμπαινε σε 5 γαι μένα και ειδικά να πάρει την πρώτη θέση αν δεν ήταν θέμα πολιτικής και προώθησης ...όπως προαναφέρθηκε ΄το λανω μέρος ληταν θολότατο μπρος πίσω .... τα πόδια άψογα .. αλλά πάνω έβαλε τόση μάζα που δεν μπόρεσε να την "κόψει" τόσο όχι για πρωτιά για 5άδα.
Πρωτιά για πλάκα έπρεπε να παίξουν οι Dexter Jackson και Phil Heath .. τέλος και οι 2 βγάλανε σώμα απλά τέλειο,μπόλικη κατακομμένη και άψογα συμμετρική σωματοδομή που τον Cutler τον αφήσανε στην αφετερία να πίνει καφέ ....ωραία γονίδια όχι αστεία ..
Ο Branch Warren στην καλύτερη φόρμα της ζωής του αλλά θεωρώ ότι στημένα πήρε την δεύτερη θέση για μένα ..ούτε για πλάκα δεν του άξιζε ..
Kai Greene και Victor Martinez πήραν ότι θέση τους άξιζε και μπράβο τους ... αυτοί μάλιστα ...

Δεν ξέρω για σας ίσως στην μάζα να χάνει ο κύριος αλλά συμμετρικά και σε γονίδια ρίχνει πολύ κόσμο ....Hidetada Yamagishi μου άρεσε πολύ ... μπορεί να μην είναι τόσο δημοφιλής κααι αγαπητός αλλά είναι πολύ καλός ..

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Θα πω την γνώμη μου και γω μην με φάτε παρακαλώ ...
> Μπράβο στον Κεφαλιανό συγχαρητήρια και όλα τα σχετικά τα έχουμε  ..και και και ... 
> Απλά στην σκηνή ούτε για πλάκα δεν συγκρινότανε με τους άλλους ... χωρίς παρεξήγηση ,είμαι το ίδιο ενθουσιασμένος με όλους σας αλλά η αλήθεια να λέγεται ...
> Ο Jay Cutler ούτε γαι πλάκα δεν θα έμπαινε σε 5 γαι μένα και ειδικά να πάρει την πρώτη θέση αν δεν ήταν θέμα πολιτικής και προώθησης ...όπως προαναφέρθηκε ΄το λανω μέρος ληταν θολότατο μπρος πίσω .... τα πόδια άψογα .. αλλά πάνω έβαλε τόση μάζα που δεν μπόρεσε να την "κόψει" τόσο όχι για πρωτιά για 5άδα.
> Πρωτιά για πλάκα έπρεπε να παίξουν οι Dexter Jackson και Phil Heath .. τέλος και οι 2 βγάλανε σώμα απλά τέλειο,μπόλικη κατακομμένη και άψογα συμμετρική σωματοδομή που τον Cutler τον αφήσανε στην αφετερία να πίνει καφέ ....ωραία γονίδια όχι αστεία ..
> Ο Branch Warren στην καλύτερη φόρμα της ζωής του αλλά θεωρώ ότι στημένα πήρε την δεύτερη θέση για μένα ..ούτε για πλάκα δεν του άξιζε ..
> Kai Greene και Victor Martinez πήραν ότι θέση τους άξιζε και μπράβο τους ... αυτοί μάλιστα ...
> 
> Δεν ξέρω για σας ίσως στην μάζα να χάνει ο κύριος αλλά συμμετρικά και σε γονίδια ρίχνει πολύ κόσμο ....Hidetada Yamagishi μου άρεσε πολύ ... μπορεί να μην είναι τόσο δημοφιλής κααι αγαπητός αλλά είναι πολύ καλός ..






κανεις λαθος για τον κεφαλιανο, οχι μονο συγκρινοτανε αλλα ''ειχε'' και πολλους με ενα καρο εμφανισεις στο ολυμπια, η δικη του ηταν η πρωτη.

για την πρωτια που λες, δες το βιντεο και μετα το ξανασυζηταμε, 
εγω απο προχθες που ειδα τα προκριματικα ειπα πρωτος κατλερ δευτερος γουορεν τριτος ντεξτερ, (δες κανα δυο σελιδες ποιο πισω και θα το βρεις) δεν ειμαι ο σουπερ έμπυρος ουτε κριτής αγώνων, αλλα  οι δυο πρώτοι κάνανε μπαμ.

----------


## The Rock

Κοίτα εσύ το λές αυτό .. εγώ είδα προτελευταίος .. αν θεωρείς αυτό σύγκριση οκ ..
Να μαστε ειλικρινείς και όχι επειδή είναι Έλληνας ..

Εσύ είσαι #1 φαν του Jay Cutler από ότι βλέπω άρα λογικό είναι αν διαφωνείς ... πάντως επειδή διάβασα τα ποστ πιο πριν και άλλοι δεν ήταν τόσο ευχαριστημένοι γτ την πρωτιά του ... 

Dexter Jackson και Phil Heath έπρεπε να γίνει παιχνίδι ... τώρα το ότι από φορτηγατζής ο Jay Cutler γίνεται σαν νταλίκα δεν με ενθουσιάζει καθόλου και δεν το εκτιμώ καθόλου ..
αυτοί οι 2 για πλάκα τον ρίχνουνε .. απλά γαι πλάκα .. αλλά όλοι ξέρουμε ότι το Ολύμπια είναι σε ένα πολύ μεγάλο ποσοστό στημένο ..λαϊκά όποιος "πουλάει" ποιο πολύ κερδίζει απλά τα πράγματα ...
Μια φορά ο Dexter Jackson  δεν είναι τόσο δημοφιλής όσο ο Jay Cutler...
εξάλλου μας έχει δείξει η ιστορία τις συνεχόμενες νίκες που αποδεικνύει αυτό που λέω ...έχει καταντήσει αηδία αυτή η πολιτική .. όποιος πουλάει θα τον έχουμε στην κορυφή μέχρι αν αποσυρθεί από το άθλημα ..έλεος ..

----------


## thegravijia

> Θα πω την γνώμη μου και γω μην με φάτε παρακαλώ ...
> Μπράβο στον Κεφαλιανό συγχαρητήρια και όλα τα σχετικά τα έχουμε ..και και και ... 
> Απλά στην σκηνή ούτε για πλάκα δεν συγκρινότανε με τους άλλους ... χωρίς παρεξήγηση ,είμαι το ίδιο ενθουσιασμένος με όλους σας αλλά η αλήθεια να λέγεται ...
> Ο Jay Cutler ούτε γαι πλάκα δεν θα έμπαινε σε 5 γαι μένα και ειδικά να πάρει την πρώτη θέση αν δεν ήταν θέμα πολιτικής και προώθησης ...όπως προαναφέρθηκε ΄το λανω μέρος ληταν θολότατο μπρος πίσω .... τα πόδια άψογα .. αλλά πάνω έβαλε τόση μάζα που δεν μπόρεσε να την "κόψει" τόσο όχι για πρωτιά για 5άδα.
> Πρωτιά για πλάκα έπρεπε να παίξουν οι Dexter Jackson και Phil Heath .. τέλος και οι 2 βγάλανε σώμα απλά τέλειο,μπόλικη κατακομμένη και άψογα συμμετρική σωματοδομή που τον Cutler τον αφήσανε στην αφετερία να πίνει καφέ ....ωραία γονίδια όχι αστεία ..
> Ο Branch Warren στην καλύτερη φόρμα της ζωής του αλλά θεωρώ ότι στημένα πήρε την δεύτερη θέση για μένα ..ούτε για πλάκα δεν του άξιζε ..
> Kai Greene και Victor Martinez πήραν ότι θέση τους άξιζε και μπράβο τους ... αυτοί μάλιστα ...
> 
> *Δεν ξέρω για σας ίσως στην μάζα να χάνει ο κύριος αλλά συμμετρικά και σε γονίδια ρίχνει πολύ κόσμο ....Hidetada Yamagishi μου άρεσε πολύ ... μπορεί να μην είναι τόσο δημοφιλής κααι αγαπητός αλλά είναι πολύ καλός* ..


το ακουσαμε και αυτο...

ολα στημενα ειναι μαγκες ...
μην την ψαχνετε τα παιρνουν οι κριτες απο παντου...
του χρονου σκεφτομαι να κατεβω και εγω ..εχω και κατι οικονομιες στην ακρη
θα τους τα σκασω του πουστη  στην 10αδα θα μπω...

μα παμε καλα...??
ο κατλερ λεει ο αλλος δεν ηταν κομμενος...
μην κοιτας τις φωτο δες το βιντεο ολο - ετσι θα κρινεις - οπως και οι κριτες που τους βλεπουν ζωντανα ..
και εγω που κοιταω τις φωτο ο γκρεεν που μου αρεσει αυτος επρεπε να το παρει αμα το παμε ετσι
εμεις με τα παιδια που το βλεπαμε live μολις εσκασε πανω στην σκηνη ο κατλερ ολοι το ιδιο ειπαμε μακραν ο πιο κομενος στο φετινο ολυμπια...

----------


## KATERINI 144

> εξάλλου μας έχει δείξει η ιστορία τις συνεχόμενες νίκες που αποδεικνύει αυτό που λέω ...έχει καταντήσει αηδία αυτή η πολιτική .. όποιος πουλάει θα τον έχουμε στην κορυφή μέχρι αν αποσυρθεί από το άθλημα ..έλεος ..




πως λετε ρε παχια λογια οταν δε θυμαστε ουτε την ιστορια του ολυμπια?! 

2006-2007 βγηκε ο κατλερ μρ ο, 
πηρε μερος και ο κολεμαν που ενω ηταν απο το 1998-2005 μρ ο και εχασε απο τον κατλερ, 
περσι βγηκε ο ντεξτερ γιατι δεν ειχε καλη φορμα ο κατλερ, και φετος παλι ο κατλερ!!

που στεκουν αυτα που λες ?! 


οσο για κεφαλιανο
1. Jay Cutler
2. Branch Warren
3. Dexter Jackson
4. Kai Greene
5. Phil Heath
6. Victor Martinez
7. Ronny Rockel
8. Toney Freeman
9. Hidetada Yamagishi
10. Moe El Moussawi
11. Melvin Anthony (tie)
11. Silvio Samuel (tie)
13. Gustavo Badell
14. Dennis James
15. Markus Ruhl


*16. Troy Alves
16. Darrem Charles
16. Martin Kjellstrom
16. Bill Wilmore
16. Dennis Wolf
16. Joel Stubbs
16. Michael Kefalianos
16. Ahmad Haidar

*αν δεν προσεξες ολοι αυτοι ειναι μετα την 15αδα ροκ, δεν εχει βαθμολογια απο κει και κατω.

----------


## The Rock

1965  Larry Scott New York City, New York, United States 
1966  Larry Scott New York City, New York, United States 
1967  Sergio Oliva New York City, New York, United States 
1968  Sergio Oliva New York City, New York, United States 
1969  Sergio Oliva New York City, New York, United States 
1970  Arnold Schwarzenegger New York City, New York, United States 
1971  Arnold Schwarzenegger Paris, France 
1972  Arnold Schwarzenegger Essen, North Rhine-Westphalia, Germany 
1973  Arnold Schwarzenegger New York City, New York, United States 
1974  Arnold Schwarzenegger New York City, New York, United States 
1975  Arnold Schwarzenegger Pretoria, Gauteng, South Africa 
1976  Franco Columbu Columbus, Ohio, United States 
1977  Frank Zane Columbus, Ohio, United States 
1978  Frank Zane Columbus, Ohio, United States 
1979  Frank Zane Columbus, Ohio, United States 
1980  Arnold Schwarzenegger Sydney, New South Wales, Australia 
1981  Franco Columbu Columbus, Ohio, United States 
1982  Chris Dickerson London, England, United Kingdom 
1983  Samir Bannout Munich, Bavaria, Germany 
1984  Lee Haney New York City, New York, United States 
1985  Lee Haney Brussels, Belgium 
1986  Lee Haney Columbus, Ohio, United States 
1987  Lee Haney Gothenburg, Sweden 
1988  Lee Haney Los Angeles, California, United States 
1989  Lee Haney Rimini, Emilia-Romagna, Italy 
1990  Lee Haney Chicago, Illinois, United States 
1991  Lee Haney Orlando, Florida, United States 
1992  Dorian Yates Helsinki, Finland 
1993  Dorian Yates Atlanta, Georgia, United States 
1994  Dorian Yates Atlanta, Georgia, United States 
1995  Dorian Yates Atlanta, Georgia, United States 
1996  Dorian Yates Chicago, Illinois, United States 
1997  Dorian Yates Long Beach, California, United States 
1998  Ronnie Coleman New York City, New York, United States 
1999  Ronnie Coleman Las Vegas, Nevada, United States 
2000  Ronnie Coleman Las Vegas, Nevada, United States 
2001  Ronnie Coleman Las Vegas, Nevada, United States 
2002  Ronnie Coleman Las Vegas, Nevada, United States 
2003  Ronnie Coleman Las Vegas, Nevada, United States 
2004  Ronnie Coleman Las Vegas, Nevada, United States 
2005  Ronnie Coleman Las Vegas, Nevada, United States 
2006  Jay Cutler Las Vegas, Nevada, United States 
2007  Jay Cutler Las Vegas, Nevada, United States 
2008  Dexter Jackson Las Vegas, Nevada, United States 
2009  Jay Cutler Las Vegas, Nevada, United States 

Πηγή:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mr._Olympia

Γιατί το λέω στημένο ? Γτ όποιον γούσταρε το κοινό και πούλαγε τον κάνανε Ολύμπια μέχρι την απόσυρση .. από ότι καταλαβαίνω είμαστε στην Cutler-era ...

----------


## KATERINI 144

ναι αυτο ειναι ενα ντοκουμεντο, καλα που το ειδαμε να μαθαίνουμε, 
ερωτηση :
υπήρχε καλύτερος απο τον κολεμαν μεχρι να χασει?! ΟΧΙ! 
υπηρχε καλύτερος απο τον αρνολντ μεχρι να σταματήσει? ΟΧΙ!  
ηταν χαλια απο γραμμωση περσι ο κατλερ και εχασε? ΝΑΙ!
υπηρχε καλυτερος απο τον ντοριαν μεχρι να τραυματιστει και να σταματησει? ΟΧΙ!

----------


## The Rock

Τι καλύτερος ? Δουλευόμαστε ? Σου αρέσει αυτό που βλέπεις εσύ ? Σου αρέσει το σώματου Κόλεμαν ? Η αρέσει τόσο πολύ στους κριτές ? και του κάθε Κόλεμαν ? Δική σου άποψη αγαπητέ όλους τους κράταγαν μέχρι την απόσυρση ...δεν είναι εθνικός δημόσιος διαγωνισμός ιδιωτικός είναι .. όλο με βάσει το χρήμα παίζεται το παιχνίδι ..

----------


## KATERINI 144

και ο σουμαχερ στη f1 μεχρι να σταματησει πρωτος έβγαινε, στημένο κιαυτο, δεν τερματιζε πρωτος, του το δινανε χατιρικός.

ελα ροκ, αστο, νομιζεις πως γνωριζεις, αν δε σαρεσει ο όγκος πανε να διαμαρτυρηθείς στους κριτές του ολυμπια να αλλαξουν κριτήρια.

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Τι καλύτερος ? Δουλευόμαστε ? Σου αρέσει αυτό που βλέπεις εσύ ? Σου αρέσει το σώματου Κόλεμαν ? Η αρέσει τόσο πολύ στους κριτές ? και του κάθε Κόλεμαν ? Δική σου άποψη αγαπητέ όλους τους κράταγαν μέχρι την απόσυρση ...δεν είναι εθνικός δημόσιος διαγωνισμός ιδιωτικός είναι .. όλο με βάσει το χρήμα παίζεται το παιχνίδι ..


η δικη μου αποψη ειναι πως κρινω bodybuilding και οχι fitnes, το αν μαρεσει η οχι ειναι αλλο καπελο.

----------


## thegravijia

> Τι καλύτερος ? *Δουλευόμαστε* ? Σου αρέσει αυτό που βλέπεις εσύ ?* Σου αρέσει το σώμα του Κόλεμαν* ? Η αρέσει τόσο πολύ στους κριτές ? και του κάθε Κόλεμαν ? Δική σου άποψη αγαπητέ όλους τους κράταγαν μέχρι την απόσυρση ...δεν είναι εθνικός δημόσιος διαγωνισμός ιδιωτικός είναι .. όλο με βάσει το χρήμα παίζεται το παιχνίδι ..


οκ :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 
τι να πει κανεις και τι να μην πει

----------


## The Rock

Ανόμοια πράγματα συγκρίνεις ....
Δεν κρίνονται με αντικειμενικά κριτήρια  στο Ολύμπια το πιστεύεις ή οχι ...

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Ανόμοια πράγματα συγκρίνεις ....
> Δεν κρίνονται με αντικειμενικά κριτήρια  στο Ολύμπια το πιστεύεις ή οχι ...


απο τη δεκαετια του '80 που το παρακολουθώ για να πω την αλήθεια δεν το πρόσεξα, τωρα εσυ που το βλεπεις απο φωτογραφιες απο το 2000 (η ποιο μετα ?!) έχεις καλύτερη κρίση.

προτιμότερο να κανεις ενα ποστ και να λες: 

"έμενα δε μου αρεσει αυτος ο υπερβολικός ογκος, αν ήμουν κριτής θα έβγαζα αυτον που θα ειχε το ποιο συμμετρικό σώμα κιας ηταν 50 κιλα"

θα λεγαμε και ρεσπεκτ.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

γι αυτό δεν ήθελα να δώσω καταταξη επειδή εχω την εμπειρία απο τέτοιους αγωνες λάιβ , εχω να πώ πως μαζί με όλο το κοινό γιουχάραμε τους κριτες , γιατι αν έβλεπα τον αγωνα θα έδινα μια άλλη καταταξη και θα την αιτιολογούσα κιόλας , εχω κάνει ολόκληρο θέμα για την πολιτικη που παίζετε και αν θέλουν να σε βγαλουν έξω έχουν πολλα επιχειρήματα και εξηγήσεις .
εγω αν αποφάσιζα να είμαι επαγγελματίας θα προσπαθούσα όση μαζα βάζω να με δείχνει πιο συμμετρικό και γραμωμένο ο κάτλερ σαφως ο πιο ογκώδης αλλα σαν σχήμα και αναλογίες δεν λέει και ερχομε στα λόγια του ελευθεριαδη που τον είχε αντίπαλο στο ναιτ οφ τσαμπιον και μου λέει ηλία κέρδισε αλλα εμένα δεν μου αρεσε δεν έχει όμορφο σωμα αλλα δεν μπορεί και κάποιος να αμφισβητήσει 

απλα αν έβαζαν τον μιχάλη 10ο δεν θα μιλούσε κανείς και θα λέγαμε μπήκε γι αυτό και γι αυτό τον λόγο δεν θα φαινόταν οτι δεν άξιζε , αυτο θα το καταλάβετε μόνο αν δείτε απο κοντα ενα τέτοιο αγωνα εγω έλεγα για πιο μπροστα και για τον φιλ χεθ και τον και γκρίν , όπως δεν θεωρώ οτι ο γιαπωνέζος είναι καλύτερος απο τον μιχάλη αν υπάρχει δυνατότητα βίντεο να βλέπαμε κομπάριζον του γιαπωνέζου με τον μιχάλη να δείτε δεν υστερεί σε όγκο ουτε σε διαχωρισμό και μάλιστα στην πίσω διπλών δικεφάλων είναι ανευ συναγωνισμού ο μιχάλης όπως και σε μπροστινες , ο γιαπωνέζος έχει καλύτερη εμπειρία στο στησιμο στα ρηλάξ 

γι αυτό επειδή τα ξέρω και δεν κάθομαι να λέω και να αναλύω πριν το ολύμπια γιατι επειδή ακριβως γνωρίζω θα ήταν σαν να κορόιδευα τον εαυτό μου.

ο μιχάλης ούτε λίγος ήταν ούτε αφορμάριστος και στεκόταν πολύ καλά σ αυτο το επίπεδο και σε πολλες πόζες ήταν καλύτερος απο αυτούς στην δεκάδα και δεν τα λέω έτσι να χαιδεύουμε αυτια γιατί παλιότερα είχα σχολιάσει οτι έπρεπε να βελτιώσει το ποζάρισμα επίσης έλεγα θα έπρεπε όσο καλός και να είναι στο ολύμπια να δώσει αυτο το κατι παραπάνω όπως και στον αγώνα που προκρίθηκε και πραγματικα το έκανε ο μιχάλης γιατι ξέρουν απο την εμπειρία σε αυτες τις οργανώσεις μαζί με τον μπαλάσα τι πρέπει να κάνουν .

με κάθε ειληκρίνεια εχω να πώ πως τωρα πια που τέλειωσε , για μένα ξεπέρασε κάθε προσδοκία .

και συμφωνώ και με τον φίλο τον νίκο τον μαλιάτση για την καταταξη και στην εξάδα αλλα και απο 6-10 θέση , και πολύ σωστα ανέφερε λαμπράντα και τόσους άλλους γκασπάρι , σον ρευ που πάντα στεκόταν και κέρδιζαν τέρατα , γιατί πρέπει να καταλάβουμε πως υπάρχουν διαφορετικα γούστα και απόψεις στο κοινό και πολύ σωστα δεν μπορώ εγω να επιβάλω τα δικά μου γούστα , οι κριτες όμως πρέπει να εχουν καποια στανταρ αξιολόγησης αλλα είπαμε είναι και η πολιτική που παίζετε .

και πολλες φορες εχω δεί αθλητες να μην βγαίνουν πρώτοι αλλα να μαγεύουν το κοινό και να ξεσηκώνουν περισσότερο κι απ τους πρώτους γιατι πολλες φορες και σωστό είναι τα γούστα των κριτων δεν συμφωνούν με των θεατών αλλα ο καθενας έχει το δίκιο του και αυτή είναι και η ομορφια .

----------


## korasanis

παιδια εγω πιστευω οτι φετος ηταν η πρωτη χρονια που αξιζε πραγματικα να βγει 1 ος ο cutler.ηταν 1ος και με διαφορα.Ο Μιχαλης εκατσε πολυ καλα απανω στην σκηνη του αξιζουν συνχαρτηρια.ανοιξε τον δρομο σε πολλους αλλους ελληνες b.bers προς τη σκηνη του Mr olympia.αν δεν ειναι αυτος που στο μελλον θα παρει μια καλη θεση θα ειναι σιγουρα καποιος αλλος ελληνας!!

----------


## James

Συγχαρητηρια στον Μιχάλη μας,μεγαλη του επιτυχία που πατησε σε αυτη την σκηνη και μαλιστα σε πολύ καλή φόρμα.
Αυτη την χρονια ο Cutler πραγματικα δεν παιζόταν .

----------


## KontorinisMD

ΦΟΒΕΡΟΣ ΑΓΩΝΑΣ!!!! Μέσα στα 2-3 καλύτερα ολυμπια όλων των εποχώ πιστέυω. Συγχαρητήρια στον Μιχάλη που έλαβε μέρος σε αυτον τον αγώνα και άφησε ιστορία στο ελληνικό bodybuilding!

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

> απο αυτες τις φωτογραφιες μπορουν να βγουν καποια συμπερασματα.


εγω γιατι νομιζω οτι απο αυτες τις φωτο φαινεται καθαρα οτι τελικα ηταν το πιο στημενο OLYMPIA;

----------


## Ballbreaker

Αν και δεν παρακολουθω τετοιους αγωνες,νομιζα οτι θεωρειται δεδομενο οτι ειναι στημενοι και απλως εκλειπουν οι υπερβολες (πχ δεν θα εβγαζαν ποτε πρωτο τον Σουγκλάκο),διαπιστωνω οτι καποιοι θεωρειτε πως οχι; :01. Unsure:

----------


## Bane

Κατα πρώτον το bodybuilding όπως και κάθε άθλημα με κριτές είναι υποκειμενικό άθλημα.
Κατα δεύτερον από τα μπροστινά καθίσματα φαίνονται πολλά πράγματα που δεν φαίνονται στις φωτογραφίες.

----------


## The Rock

Μια φορά στα κιλά τους οι Jackson και Heath είναι μακράν οι καλύτεροι από όλους ,είδα τα πάντα σήμερα τα κατέβασα όλα μα όλα ...
Μπορεί ο Cutler να έπιασε φοβερή φόρμα στα 127-130 κιλά και μπράβο του αλλά την ποιότητα,τις λεπτομεριακές μυϊκές ίνες των Jackson και Heath,τα καταπληκτικά τους γονίδια δεν τα φτάνει(Το τρίτο δεν γίνεται ..χαχα  :01. Mr. Green: ) ούτε για πλάκα ....συμφωνώ με mrkommatias  !

Πάντως πολύ δυνατό line-up φέτος όχι αστεία ...Αν του χρόνου όσοι βάλαν μάζες φέτος τις κατακόψουν το 2010 θα γίνει σφαγή ...

----------


## Antonis Giannoulis

O WOLF ρε παιδια γιατι εμεινε τοσο πισω, αφου τον ειχαν για εξαδα αν δεν κανω λαθος?  Υπαρχει καμια φωτο του Wolf???

----------


## The Rock

> O WOLF ρε παιδια γιατι εμεινε τοσο πισω, αφου τον ειχαν για εξαδα αν δεν κανω λαθος?  Υπαρχει καμια φωτο του Wolf???


Ο WOLF έβαλε πολύ μάζα και δεν διέθεσε τον σωστό χρόνο για να την κόψει στο περσινό επίπεδο .. του χρόνου θα τα σπάσει ...

----------


## thegravijia

> Ο WOLF έβαλε πολύ μάζα και δεν διέθεσε τον σωστό χρόνο για να την κόψει στο περσινό επίπεδο .. του χρόνου θα τα σπάσει ...


δε στεκει αυτο που λες - δεν λειτουργει ετσι

----------


## The Rock

> δε στεκει αυτο που λες - δεν λειτουργει ετσι


Τι δεν καταλαβαίνεις δλδ ?
Έβαλε φέτος πολύ μάζα και δεν διέθεσε τόσο χρόνο να την "κόψει" 'ωστε να πιάσει την περσινή φόρμα για φέτος πολύ πιο βελτιωμένη ... τι δεν κατάλαβες ? Του χρόνου δεν έχει δικαιολογία ...

----------


## ioannis1

> Κατα πρώτον το bodybuilding όπως και κάθε άθλημα με κριτές είναι υποκειμενικό άθλημα.
> Κατα δεύτερον από τα μπροστινά καθίσματα φαίνονται πολλά πράγματα που δεν φαίνονται στις φωτογραφίες.


συμφωνω απολυτα.οικριτες βλεπουν παρα πολλα που δεν φαινονται.οσο για τον κατλερ φαινεται διπλασιος απολους.... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ritsa17

Διπλάσιος δεν είναι αλλα είναι πιο ογκώδης αλλα από θέμα γράμμωσης είναι ο χειρότερος,δες πλάτη σε σχέση με τους άλλους χωρίς γέμισμα και το χειρότερο του δες κοιλια

----------


## KATERINI 144

^^ :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:   :01. Mr. Green: 




> O WOLF ρε παιδια γιατι εμεινε τοσο πισω, αφου τον ειχαν για εξαδα αν δεν κανω λαθος?  Υπαρχει καμια φωτο του Wolf???


νομιζω εχει βαλει ο πολινικος, δες στις προηγουμενες σελιδες.




> εγω γιατι νομιζω οτι απο αυτες τις φωτο φαινεται καθαρα οτι τελικα ηταν το πιο στημενο OLYMPIA;


γιατι ειναι φωτογραφιες, αν το εβλεπες λαιβ ακη θα ειχες αλλη γνωμη.

----------


## thegravijia

στημενο με ποια ενοια ρε παιδες?
οτι και καλα οι τρεις πρωτοι αθλητες ειναι ιδια εταιρια? muscletech ???
για εξηγηστε..

----------


## The Rock

> Μια φορά στα κιλά τους οι Jackson και Heath είναι μακράν οι καλύτεροι από όλους ,είδα τα πάντα σήμερα τα κατέβασα όλα μα όλα ...
> Μπορεί ο Cutler να έπιασε φοβερή φόρμα στα 127-130 κιλά και μπράβο του αλλά την ποιότητα,τις λεπτομεριακές μυϊκές ίνες των Jackson και Heath,τα καταπληκτικά τους γονίδια δεν τα φτάνει(Το τρίτο δεν γίνεται ..χαχα ) ούτε για πλάκα ....συμφωνώ με mrkommatias  !
> 
> Πάντως πολύ δυνατό line-up φέτος όχι αστεία ...Αν του χρόνου όσοι βάλαν μάζες φέτος τις κατακόψουν το 2010 θα γίνει σφαγή ...




thegravijia σου παραθέτω την απάντησή μου από πριν ,σε περίπτωση που δεν την είδες ξέρω γω ..αυτό πιστεύω προσωπικά !

----------


## anjelica

> γιατι ειναι φωτογραφιες, αν το εβλεπες λαιβ ακη θα ειχες αλλη γνωμη.


 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## KATERINI 144



----------


## KATERINI 144



----------


## ioannis1

o ντεξτερ ειναι κατακομενος οντως αλλα λιγος μπροστα στον τζευ λεω εγω....

----------


## thegravijia

> thegravijia σου παραθέτω την απάντησή μου από πριν ,σε περίπτωση που δεν την είδες ξέρω γω ..αυτό πιστεύω προσωπικά !


εγω απο την αλλη οταν βλεπω το ολυμπια θελω να βλεπω τερατα alien του στυλ kai greene ,jay cutler ,warren κτλ..
τον dexter jackson των θεωρω ως τον πιο υπερτιμημενο αθλητη...
δηλ πχ ο darrem charles που ειναι συμετρικος δεν εχει να ζηλεψει κατι απο τον dexter η ακομα και αυτος που εχω στο αβαταρ μου ...
αλλα παλι αυτη ειναι η πρωσοπικη μου αποψη ...η αν θες τα γουστα μου ..

που ειναι στημενο δεν μου λετε παλι?
αυτο που λες πιο πανω ειναι η αποψη σου..

----------


## ioannis1

εγω πιστευω ηταν το πιο δικαιο ισως τα τελευταια χρονια ισως ο χιθ να ηταν πιο ψηλα.

----------


## thegravijia

:02. Shock:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

απλα ο ντέξτερ έχει πιο αρμονικό σώμα τα χαλάει πολύ η πλάτη του είναι χαμηλά άδεια και δεν είναι ανάλογα με το υπόλοιπο σώμα του αλλιώς θα το είχε άνετα , οι κριτες δεν παίρνουν μεζούρα , μπορεί κάποιος να υπερέχει σε όγκο χωρίς να σημαίνει πως αυτός με λιγότερο όγκο είναι ελλειπής , οπότε αν διαθέτει συμμετρία , γράμωση και καλό διαχωρισμό έχει κερδίσει τον ογκωδέστερο και ενα παραδειγμα είναι ο ρούλ που αν και ο πιο ογκώδης είναι πρώτος απο το τέλος 

ο κάτλερ πέτυχε τεράστιο όγκο και σχετικη γράμωση στο πάνω μέρος και λέω σχετική , γιατί κάποια δεν φαίνονται σε φωτο και όταν εχεις τεραστιους μυς και να έχεις και λίγο παραπάνω κιλά με νερα και λίγο λίπος δεν φαίνετε λόγω του όγκου επειδη είναι πιο χοντρα τα κομμάτια , ο πολύ γραμωμένος σχηματίζει γωνίες σαν ξυράφι , παντου στους δελτοειδής στην κοιλια στα πόδια .

η πλάτη του κάτλερ στους διπλούς δικεφαλους δεν δείχνει όμορφα , πάντα σε σχέση με τους άλλους δεν κάνει ωραίο κόψιμο , όπως σε σχέση με τους άλλους στις πλάγιες τραβάει μεγάλο ζόρι ειδικα στον τρικέφαλο με το ζόρι πιάνει το χέρι του να πάρει την πόζα λόγω μάζας αλλα χαλάει το σύνολο .

αλλα είπαμε είναι τι ζηταν οι κριτες και αν πάρετε τον και γκρίν και τον βάλετε πρώτο , σας πληροφορώ κάθετε άνετα και αν συγκρίνουμε πόζα με πόζα απο την κορυφη μέχρι τα νύχια το μόνο πράγμα που θα λέμε υπερτερεί ο κάτλερ είναι περισσότερη μάζα , αλλα αυτή η περισσότερη μαζα δεν είναι εκεί που θέλουμε αλλα και εκεί που δεν θέλουμε , στην μέση .

δεστε στο ποζάρισμα τι πόζες παίρνουν ο και γκρίν , ο φιλ χιλ , ο ντεξτερ , ειδικα τριών τετάρτων και ο κάτλερ δεν μπορεί να γυρίσει , είναι εντυπωσιακός ογκώδης αλλα υπάρχουν πολλες αιτιολογήσεις να μην βγεί πρώτος και θα κάνει και τουμπεκι .

και το ξαναλέω δεν είναι εποχή χάνευ να είναι μόνος του ο λη με διαφορά απο τους άλλους με όμορφο καλούπι και για την εποχή του αξεπέραστος , αφου δεν απειλήθηκε απο κανέναν , μόνο ο γερος ο μπέκλες και ούτε ο κασπάρη δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να τον κερδίσει , ουτε και λαμπραντα με το φανταστικό σχήμα και παρουσία.

η ας πάρουν αν μπορούν τις πόζες που έπαιρνε ο αρνολντ αυτες οι τριών τετάρτων διπλοί δικέφαλοι ούτε μπορούν να το κάνουν 

θα μου πείτε τι ψαχνω τωρα γωνίες στο εικοσάρικο , αλλα έτσι είναι σε αυτα τα επίπεδα βγαίνει ο πρώτος απο τους πρώτους γιατί όλοι είναι πρωταθλητες , οπότε η λεπτομέρεια μετραει .

δηλαδή κατανοώ με τα νταλαβερια μπορεί να μεγαλώσει η μέση οπότε αφου εχουμε αυτη την μαζα αποφεύγουμε ασκήσεις που θα μας φορτωσουν κιλά και κοιταμε να βελτιώνουμε το σχήμα και βαση των ελείψεων προγραματίζουμε την προπόνησή μας , γιατί αλλιώς το "χασαμε το κορμί πατριώτη"

δεν έχετε δεί πολύ καλούς αθλητες και μετα απο χρόνια ενω εβαλαν όγκο έχουν χαλάσει το σχήμα και την συμμετρία τους, πρέπει ανάλογα να προσαρμόζετε η προπόνηση

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> εγω απο την αλλη οταν βλεπω το ολυμπια θελω να βλεπω τερατα alien του στυλ kai greene ,jay cutler ,warren κτλ..
> τον dexter jackson των θεωρω ως τον πιο υπερτιμημενο αθλητη...
> δηλ πχ ο darrem charles που ειναι συμετρικος δεν εχει να ζηλεψει κατι απο τον dexter η ακομα και αυτος που εχω στο αβαταρ μου ...
> αλλα παλι αυτη ειναι η πρωσοπικη μου αποψη ...η αν θες τα γουστα μου ..
> 
> που ειναι στημενο δεν μου λετε παλι?
> αυτο που λες πιο πανω ειναι η αποψη σου..


 
έτσι λογικό είναι είναι θέαμα τα τερατα , αλλα είναι και πώς εχουμε συνηθίσει όλα είναι υποκειμενικα τέρας θεωρούταν και ο αρνολντ , χανει και πολλοι άλλοι αλλα καμια σχεση με τους σημερινους εξωγήινους .

όσο για τον νταρεμ , κανονικα δεν επρεπε να κατεβεί χαλάει την εικόνα του ούτε όγκο είχε και ήταν λάσπη για δεδομένα ολύμπια .

γιατι άλλες φορες ήταν στην δεκάδα και μάλιστα κέρδιζε ογκοδέστερους αθλητες , με λιγότερη μαζα αλλα κομένος ,να ξέρετε στην σκηνή εντυπωσιάζει η γραμωση , ο κόλεμαν με 5 κιλα παραπάνω ουτε δεκάδα δεν θα έμπαινε στα ντουζένια του συνδίαζε και καλή γράμωση γι αυτό και ήταν μρ ολύμπια και ας υπήρχαν ίσοι σε όγκο η και πιο ογκώδης

----------


## The Rock

Παιδιά o Jay έχει από την φύση του βαρύ σκελετό και φαρδύ(Πλατύ όπως θέλετε πείτε το...) Πάντα και ασε φωτογραφίες του σε μικρότερη ηλικία είχε ένα φάρδος που με όμοιούς του ξεχώριζε .... για αυτό και έχει κα ιπερισσότερα κιλά .. δεν λέω ότι δεν έχει περισσότερη μάζα από τους άλλους αλλά σας λέω και το γιατί .

Στην φωτο : 
1)
- Γάμπες ίδιες θεωρώ
- Medialis ίδιο πρήξιμο θεωρώ και μέγεθος και φλεβικότητα και λίγο πιο λεπτομεριακές ίνες ο Phil Heath
- Abductors(Μεγ.) o Phil Heath έχει με διαφορά πιο σχηματισμένο και γραμμωμένο και με λεπτομερικότατη ίνα 
- Abductors(Μακρύς) o Phil Heath και πάλι ξεχωρίζει πολύ περισσότερο
- Femoris ο Jay Cutler έχει ολίγον πιο πρησμένο από τον Phil Heath, μικρή διαφορά
- Lateralis ο Phil Heath έχει με διαφορά πιο ανεπτυγμένο και με πιο εμφανείς μυϊκές ίνες

- Μέση με διαφορά πιο ωραία έχει ο Phil Heath
- Ο ορθός κοιλιακός του Phil Heath είναι με μεγάλη διαφορά πιο καλοσχηματισμένος και πιο πρησμένος και ξεχωρίζει απόλυτα από την μέση σε σχέση τον Jay Cutler
- Σε σχέση με το σώμα του ο καθένας έχει το ακριβές για μένα μέγεθος φτερών( είναι φαρδύς ο σκελετός του Jay Cutler,τι να κάνουμε ?
- Στήθος την ίδια ανάπτυξη θεωρώ ανάλογα με τον σκελετό του ο καθένας
-Ώμους έχει ο Phil Heath πιο σχηματισμένους με περισσότερη μυική είναι και ξεχωρίζουν από τον δικέφαλο με πολύ περισσότερο από ότι του Jay Cutler
- Τραπεζοειδείς στα ίδια ακριβώς

Στην φωτό 2
Τα ίδια ισχύουν μόνο που εδώ έχουμε άλλη πόζα
-  ΔΙκέφαλους θεωρώ ο Phil Heath έχει πιο ανεπτυγμένους
- Πήχεις ίδιοι 
 Καλά ο ορθός κοιλιακός κα ιοι 2 πρόσθιοι οδοντοτοί μύες του  Phil Heath είναι εξωπραγματικοί 

Στην 3 φωτό

-MEdialis ίδιοι θεωρώ 
- abductors και οι 2 (μεγάλος και μακρύς) με διαφορά πιο σχηματισμένοι κα ιμε πολύ περισσότερη ίνα ο Dexter Jackson
- Femoris και lateralis με διαφορά Dexter Jackson ,ίνα,σχηματισμός,πρήξιμο ...

- Ορθός κοιλιακός και στήθος μέσα στην ποιότητα ο Dexter Jackson, εμφανέστατες οι μυικές ίνες, όμορφα κατενεμημένη φλεβικότητα

- Πήχεις με διαφορά σχηματισμός και ίνα για τον  Dexter Jackson
- Βραχιόνιος(Brachialis) δεν θα σχολιάσω του Jay Cutler που με το ζόρι φαίνεται .. 
Δικέφαλοι με εμφανέστατες τις μυικές ίνες,τέλεια κορύφωση και ανάπτυξη για τον Dexter Jackson

- Τραπεζοειδείς ίδιοι
- Ώμοι πιο ανεπτυγμένοι ελάχιστα από Jay Cutler αλλά ποιότητα,ίνες,φλέβες τα πάντα 


ΜΕ βάση τις φωτός καί τον αγώνα που είδα φυσικά με διαφορά Dexter Jackson και Phil Heath έπρεπε να παίζουν για πρωτιά ...

Απλά ο Jay Cutler έχει φαρδύ καλούπι αυτό είναι όλο και βαρύ σκελετό ...

----------


## KATERINI 144

[YOUTUBE=""]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VGZYJ46KRQ0&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VGZYJ46KRQ0&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## thegravijia

:02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Niiick

κατλερ δαγκωτο με χιλια απιστευτη κατασταση εφερε και απιστευτες μαζες και μπαλαρισματα τους εξεφανισε απο τη πρωτη στιγμη.

----------


## No Cash

εμενα παντως δεν θα μου φαινοταν και τοσο περιεργο να ηταν στημενο.... παιζονται απειρα φραγκα... οποτε... γιατι οχι...

ο cutler δεν μου αρεσει παντως... heath και the blade θα καρφωνα στις 2 πρωτες θεσεις... καθαρα για λογους αισθητικους ομως.. δεν ξερω ακριβως τι "κοιτανε" οι κριτες...

----------


## Georges

Για όλους όσους αμφισβητούν τον Jay αν ήταν κάπως έτσι 


θα έλεγε κανείς τίποτα; Πάντως εκτός από την φαρδιά του μέση η κατάσταση που έπιασε ήταν φοβερή. Οπότε ένα credit πάει και στο τσούρμο με χημικούς που έχει στη διάθεσή του

----------


## giwrgaros

μπραβο στον jay...!!!τον αξιζε τον τιτλο...

----------


## ioannis1

seαυτη τη φωτο πλεον δεν αμφισβητειτε η πρωτια του....

----------


## korasanis

> εγω πιστευω ηταν το πιο δικαιο ισως τα τελευταια χρονια ισως ο χιθ να ηταν πιο ψηλα.


 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

H πολύ αρνητικη εκπληξη του αγωνα ήταν ο Dennis Wolf,μετα από μια 5η θεση το 2007 και μαι 4η θεση το 2008,σαφως ήταν ένα από τα ονοματα που περιμεναμε μια δυνατη εμφανιση..Τελικα δεν καταταχθηκε ουτε καν στο top15 και απογοητευσε τους φιλαθλους του (αναμεσα σε αυτους και εγω)

----------


## ioannis1

σαν να εχασε μαζα κιολας μου φαινεται καμια σχεση με αυτον περυσι....

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Οι παλιοι ισως θυμουντε εναν αθλητη ονοματι Dave Fisher της δεκαετειας του 90.
Ειναι ο προπονητης μου και οχι μονο ολα αυτα τα χρονια!
Οι νεοτεροι σιγουρα γνωριζουν τον Gustavo Baddel. 
Και οι δυο οταν φιλοξενηθηκαν σπιτι μου ειχαν ενα κοινο σημειο αναφορας: Ολα τα Mr OLYMPIA ειναι εμπορικη βιτρινα! 
Δεν ειναι καθαροι αγωνες (μιλουσαν για τα αποτελεσματα φυσικα και σιγουρα οχι τα δικα τους) καθοτι τα συμφεροντα τεραστια....

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> σαν να εχασε μαζα κιολας μου φαινεται καμια σχεση με αυτον περυσι....


 
όταν χάσεις ποιότητα η κρατήσεις νερα δείχνεις και πιο λίγος αυτό έπαθε ο γούλφ η φλούδα του πολύ χοντρη , μάλον έπρεπε να είναι πιο σφαγμένος μερικα παραπάνω κιλά συνήθως σου στερούν ενα τίτλο και πιο ελαφρυς απο κάτλερ και τους άλλους έχει το πλεονέκτημα της μικρότερης μέσης και κλειδώσεων που δεν θα είχε πρόβλημα , αλλα κατι του πήγε στραβά

----------


## thegravijia

jay vs ronnie

 











jay vs ronnie στα καλυτερα τους ..
θα τους δουμε του χρονου αντιμετωπους ξανα...
λετε να καταφερουν να πιασουν τετοια φορμα ξανα? η θα ερθουν οι kai greene - phil heath να νικησουν τους παλιους ,,...
οσο για τον ντεξτερ ρε ουσττττ

----------


## The Rock

> Οι παλιοι ισως θυμουντε εναν αθλητη ονοματι Dave Fisher της δεκαετειας του 90.
> Ειναι ο προπονητης μου και οχι μονο ολα αυτα τα χρονια!
> Οι νεοτεροι σιγουρα γνωριζουν τον Gustavo Baddel. 
> Και οι δυο οταν φιλοξενηθηκαν σπιτι μου ειχαν ενα κοινο σημειο αναφορας: Ολα τα Mr OLYMPIA ειναι εμπορικη βιτρινα! 
> Δεν ειναι καθαροι αγωνες (μιλουσαν για τα αποτελεσματα φυσικα και σιγουρα οχι τα δικα τους) καθοτι τα συμφεροντα τεραστια....


ΠΕΣ ΤΑ !!!! Ευχαριστώ δικαιώθηκα !!!!!!!!  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## kostas82

> ΠΕΣ ΤΑ !!!! Ευχαριστώ δικαιώθηκα !!!!!!!!


Ε,τώρα εξηγούνται κάποια πράγματα!Δε λέω,μπράβο στον Cutler για την βελτίωση που είχε,αλλα γενικά και τις άλλες φορές δεν θεωρώ ότι άξιζε τις θέσεις που έπαιρνε.
Αυτή την φορά ήταν πολύ κουλά τα αποτελέσματα μου φάνηκε..

----------


## The Rock

> Ε,τώρα εξηγούνται κάποια πράγματα!Δε λέω,μπράβο στον Cutler για την βελτίωση που είχε,αλλα γενικά και τις άλλες φορές δεν θεωρώ ότι άξιζε τις θέσεις που έπαιρνε.
> Αυτή την φορά ήταν πολύ κουλά τα αποτελέσματα μου φάνηκε..


Καλημέρα !

----------


## KATERINI 144

> ΠΕΣ ΤΑ !!!! Ευχαριστώ δικαιώθηκα !!!!!!!!


κάτσε ροκ εμείς δεν συμφωνήσαμε  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## thegravijia

Αρχικό μήνυμα απο *S. KTISTAKIS*  
_Οι παλιοι ισως θυμουντε εναν αθλητη ονοματι Dave Fisher της δεκαετειας του 90._
_Ειναι ο προπονητης μου και οχι μονο ολα αυτα τα χρονια!_
_Οι νεοτεροι σιγουρα γνωριζουν τον Gustavo Baddel._ 
_Και οι δυο οταν φιλοξενηθηκαν σπιτι μου ειχαν ενα κοινο σημειο αναφορας: Ολα τα Mr OLYMPIA ειναι εμπορικη βιτρινα!_ 
_Δεν ειναι καθαροι αγωνες (μιλουσαν για τα αποτελεσματα φυσικα και σιγουρα οχι τα δικα τους) καθοτι τα συμφεροντα τεραστια...._

--------------------------------------------
_εμ τι θα ελεγε ο μπαντελης.._
_φανταζομε το μονο δικαιο ολυμπια ηταν αυτο που βγηκε 3ος αν θυμαμαι καλα το 2006 τελοςπαντων ειχε παρει μια ψηλη θεση καποτε..._

_εγω βλεπω απο τις φωτο κ το βιντεο ..._ 
_δεν νομιζω κανεις να διαφωνει οτι οι πρωτοι πενταδα επρεπε να ηταν αυτοι οι αθλητες που ειδαμε///_
_διαφωνεις κανεις?/????_
_τωρα για τις θεσεις ο καθενας με τα γουστα του_

----------


## The Rock

> κάτσε ροκ εμείς δεν συμφωνήσαμε


Χαχα !!!!  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 
 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## KATERINI 144

τη έγινε φιλαρακο δε μετράει η γνώμη μας?! θα μου πεις και τη ξερεις εσυ, (ασχετα αν απο τα προκριματικα που ειδα ειπα ποιοι ειναι οι τρις πρώτοι και με ποια σειρα),  τεσπα οπως βολεύετε ο καθένας  :02. Wave: 




> _εμ τι θα ελεγε ο μπαντελης.._
> _φανταζομε το μονο δικαιο ολυμπια ηταν αυτο που βγηκε 3ος αν θυμαμαι καλα το 2006 τελοςπαντων ειχε παρει μια ψηλη θεση καποτε..._
> 
> _εγω βλεπω απο τις φωτο κ το βιντεο ..._ 
> _δεν νομιζω κανεις να διαφωνει οτι οι πρωτοι πενταδα επρεπε να ηταν αυτοι οι αθλητες που ειδαμε///_
> _διαφωνεις κανεις?/????_
> _τωρα για τις θεσεις ο καθενας με τα γουστα του_


 τον μπαντελ αν δεν κανω λαθος η muscletek τον σπονσοραρει οπως και το 90% των αθλητων που παίρνουν μερος στο ολυμπια μαλλον θα ρίχνονται μεταξύ τους, και μετα θα παιζουν ξύλο στα αποδυτήρια, δε μπορω να βγαλω αλλο συμπέρασμα. 

στην κατηγορία 202 εγινε ρίξιμο, πρωτος επρεπε να ειναι ο henry, στη μεγάλη ηταν το δικαιο το αποτέλεσμα, εγω ξερω εδω και χρονια πως η πλατη και τα ποδια βγαζουν τον ολυμπια, (γιατι στα αλλα ολοι καλοι ειναι) σε αυτα τα δυο ηταν πολύ μπροστα ο κατλερ.

----------


## thegravijia

> τη έγινε φιλαρακο δε μετράει η γνώμη μας?! θα μου πεις και τη ξερεις εσυ, (ασχετα αν απο τα προκριματικα που ειδα ειπα ποιοι ειναι οι τρις πρώτοι και με ποια σειρα), τεσπα οπως βολεύετε ο καθένας 
> 
> τον μπαντελ αν δεν κανω λαθος η muscletek τον σπονσοραρει οπως και το 90% των αθλητων που παίρνουν μερος στο ολυμπια μαλλον θα ρίχνονται μεταξύ τους, και μετα θα παιζουν ξύλο στα αποδυτήρια, δε μπορω να βγαλω αλλο συμπέρασμα. 
> 
> στην κατηγορία 202 εγινε ρίξιμο, πρωτος επρεπε να ειναι ο henry, στη μεγάλη ηταν το δικαιο το αποτέλεσμα, εγω ξερω εδω και χρονια πως η πλατη και τα ποδια βγαζουν τον ολυμπια, (γιατι στα αλλα ολοι καλοι ειναι) σε αυτα τα δυο ηταν πολύ μπροστα ο κατλερ.


  :03. Thumb up: 
ναι η muscletech τον εχει και τον μπαντελη ..και τον dexter και τον david henry ..και τον branch warren γενικα εχει πολλα ατομα...ο phil heath kai o kai greene ειναι σε κατι αλλες...

----------


## The Rock

> τη έγινε φιλαρακο δε μετράει η γνώμη μας?! θα μου πεις και τη ξερεις εσυ, (ασχετα αν απο τα προκριματικα που ειδα ειπα ποιοι ειναι οι τρις πρώτοι και με ποια σειρα),  τεσπα οπως βολεύετε ο καθένας 
> 
>  τον μπαντελ αν δεν κανω λαθος η muscletek τον σπονσοραρει οπως και το 90% των αθλητων που παίρνουν μερος στο ολυμπια μαλλον θα ρίχνονται μεταξύ τους, και μετα θα παιζουν ξύλο στα αποδυτήρια, δε μπορω να βγαλω αλλο συμπέρασμα. 
> 
> στην κατηγορία 202 εγινε ρίξιμο, πρωτος επρεπε να ειναι ο henry, στη μεγάλη ηταν το δικαιο το αποτέλεσμα, εγω ξερω εδω και χρονια πως η πλατη και τα ποδια βγαζουν τον ολυμπια, (γιατι στα αλλα ολοι καλοι ειναι) σε αυτα τα δυο ηταν πολύ μπροστα ο κατλερ.


Βρε τρελέ δεν είπα τίποτα ! Μου άρεσε αυτό που είπες !  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  Μην παρεξηγείσαι !  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## KATERINI 144

και μενα μου αρέσουν αυτα που λες γιατι ειναι χαριτωμένα, οι εξυπναδες δεν μαρεσουν.......................................................

----------


## The Rock

> και μενα μου αρέσουν αυτα που λες γιατι ειναι χαριτωμένα, οι εξυπναδες δεν μαρεσουν.......................................................


Ναι δεν το παίζω έξυπνος ,τρελέ !  :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green: 

Απλά ξέρεις ,ο γραπτός λόγος στον διαδίκτυο είναι συχνά,πολύ συχνά θα έλεγα αρκετά παρεξηγίσιμος .. είναι στην φύση του !  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  
ΚΑταλαβαίνεις τι παίζει ..  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## ioannis1

εγω πιστευω οτι τα αποτελεσματα ηταν δικαια απολυτως.το οτι παιζονται λεφτα παιζονται,αλλα ο τζευ το αξιζε νομιζω.οσο σε συγκριση με τον κολεμαν τι να λεμε ο ρονι ειναι απλα τελειοσ.

----------


## Muscleboss

> Οι παλιοι ισως θυμουντε εναν αθλητη ονοματι Dave Fisher της δεκαετειας του 90.
> Ειναι ο προπονητης μου και οχι μονο ολα αυτα τα χρονια!
> Οι νεοτεροι σιγουρα γνωριζουν τον Gustavo Baddel. 
> Και οι δυο οταν φιλοξενηθηκαν σπιτι μου ειχαν ενα κοινο σημειο αναφορας: Ολα τα Mr OLYMPIA ειναι εμπορικη βιτρινα! 
> Δεν ειναι καθαροι αγωνες (μιλουσαν για τα αποτελεσματα φυσικα και σιγουρα οχι τα δικα τους) καθοτι τα συμφεροντα τεραστια....


μάλιστα, ενδιαφέρων αφού ειπώθηκε από αυτά τα άτομα. περιέχει κάποιο ποσοστό αλήθειας πιστεύω, σε άλλον αγώνα μικρότερο, σε άλλον μεγαλύτερο.

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

Παιδια ο καθενας έχει τις προτιμησεις του και τις υποκειμενικες του απόψεις...
Οπως βλέπω εγω τα Ολυμπια αυτό που μετραει και κοιτανε είναι ποιος θα καταφερει να βαλει τα περισσότερα κιλα πανω του και παραλληλα να έχει την σχετική γραμμωση...Όσο ο Dexter και αγαλματακι να είναι δεν παυει να είναι -20, -25 κιλα ελαφρύτερος από τον Jay αρα συνεχεια θα είναι από πίσω του..Περσι απλα ήταν κακος ο Cutler και για αυτό ήρθε η σειρα του Dexter..
O Dexter Jackson όσο τον θυμαμαι παντα έτσι ήταν,εδω και πόσα χρόνια,ενας σταθερός αθλητης κατακομμενος,με καταπληκτικο καλούπι,φοβερη μεση(κατι που του έδινε αβανταζ απενατι στις τεραστιες κοιλιες των υπολοιπων) και γρανιτενιους μυς,δεν έκανε φετος ούτε κατι λιγότερο,ούτε κατι περισσότερο...
Απλα επειδη δεν είναι τέρας δεν ήταν ποτέ στις προτιμησεις των κριτων για 1η θεση,δεν υπήρχε περιπτωση να βγει στην σκηνη με τον Coleman και να τον προτιμησουν οι κριτες,εκτός αν ήταν ο Ronnie κακιστος,το ίδιο επίσης συμβαινει και με τον Jay.

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Αν αναλογιστει καποιος τους τζιρους που κανουν αυτοι οι χορηγοι σε τετοιους αγωνες θα εχει μια πιο ξεκαθαρει εικονα......
Λιγοτεροι κερδισμενοι φυσικα στο ολο  θεμα ειναι οι αθλητες απο οικονομικης αλλα και  βιολογικης καταπονησης.....
Το θεμα ειναι τι θελουμε εμεις να δουμε απο την πλευρα που βλεπουμε ενα αποτελεσμα!
Η ιστορια του φετινου OLYMPIA γραφτηκε και δεν γυριζει πισω , ετσι υπαρχει νεο υλικο για να κινηθουν τα γραναζια μεχρι το επομενο!

----------


## Antonis Giannoulis

> Για όλους όσους αμφισβητούν τον Jay αν ήταν κάπως έτσι 
> 
> 
> θα έλεγε κανείς τίποτα; Πάντως εκτός από την φαρδιά του μέση η κατάσταση που έπιασε ήταν φοβερή. Οπότε ένα credit πάει και στο τσούρμο με χημικούς που έχει στη διάθεσή του


αδερφε τι εκανες στη φωτο? την πειραξες λιγο ή μου φαινετε?

----------


## thegravijia

οχι εγω δεν πειραξα τιποτα..τωρα αν την πειραξαν αυτοι στο muscular development δεν ξερω..
να μια ακομα τρομερη φωτο του

----------


## Antonis Giannoulis

Οσο αφορα τον Dennis Wolf, μαλλον τελικα εκανε λαθος και αλλαξε προπονητη και προτιμησε τον Chad Nichols αντι του Milos Sarsev και την πατησε.
Την 4η και 5η θεση τα προηγουμενα χρονια παντως, μαζι με τον Sarcev την κερδισε..

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

> εγω απο την αλλη οταν βλεπω το ολυμπια θελω να βλεπω τερατα alien του στυλ kai greene ,jay cutler ,warren κτλ..
> τον dexter jackson των θεωρω ως τον πιο υπερτιμημενο αθλητη...
> δηλ πχ ο darrem charles που ειναι συμετρικος δεν εχει να ζηλεψει κατι απο τον dexter η ακομα και αυτος που εχω στο αβαταρ μου ...
> αλλα παλι αυτη ειναι η πρωσοπικη μου αποψη ...η αν θες τα γουστα μου ..
> 
> που ειναι στημενο δεν μου λετε παλι?
> αυτο που λες πιο πανω ειναι η αποψη σου..


οταν λεω στημενο εννοω για τον νικητη.Δες 2007,1998,1982 κα.Στο πρωτο jay αντι victor,στο δευτερο ronnie αντι flex και στο τριτο dikerson αντι zane.

----------


## Antonis Giannoulis

> οχι εγω δεν πειραξα τιποτα..τωρα αν την πειραξαν αυτοι στο muscular development δεν ξερω..
> να μια ακομα τρομερη φωτο του


οχι ρε, λεω οτι αυτη η συγκεκριμενη φωτογραφια του cutler, αν την δεις υπαρχει και στην προηγουμενη σελιδα ακριβως η ιδια, αλλα η μεση του ειναι πολυ πιο μικρη σαν να εχει πεσει photoshop..

----------


## Tassos

Δεν θελω να ερθω σε αντιπαραθεση με κανεναν για τον αγωνα, απλα νιωθω υπερηφανος για το Μιχαλη και αυτο που καταφερε, ειναι πρωτοπορος για τα Ελληνικα δεδομενα και αυτο το Ολυμπια χαρη στη δικη του συμετοχη θα μεινει χαραγμενο στη μνημη μου για παντα. Τωρα οσον αφορα τον Jay πιστευω ξεπερασε τον εαυτο του, του αξιζε η νικη, αλλα ακομα και τωρα ειδικα στο ανοιγμα πλατης ο Κολεμαν ειναι βασιλιας...
Ουτως η αλλος το Ολυμπια απο την εποχη του Αρνι κρινοταν με βαση τον ογκο και μετα τη γραμμωση πολυ λιγοι αθλητες καταφεραν να παρουν τον τιτλο χωρις να εχουν μεγαλο ογκο (πχ Zane αλλα ο ανθρωπος στην εποχη που κερδισε απλα δεν ειχε αντιπαλο). Παντως σιγουρα απο τα πιο δυνατα Ολυμπια ολων των εποχων...

----------


## thegravijia

> οχι ρε, λεω οτι αυτη η συγκεκριμενη φωτογραφια του cutler, αν την δεις υπαρχει και στην προηγουμενη σελιδα ακριβως η ιδια, αλλα η μεση του ειναι πολυ πιο μικρη σαν να εχει πεσει photoshop..


ναι εχεις δικιο - σιγουρα εχει πειραχθει

----------


## Polyneikos

Ρε λαμογια αβανταδόροι,αρχίσατε να πειράζετε και τις φωτό τωρα; :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## ioannis1

> Αν αναλογιστει καποιος τους τζιρους που κανουν αυτοι οι χορηγοι σε τετοιους αγωνες θα εχει μια πιο ξεκαθαρει εικονα......
> Λιγοτεροι κερδισμενοι φυσικα στο ολο  θεμα ειναι οι αθλητες απο οικονομικης αλλα και  βιολογικης καταπονησης.....
> Το θεμα ειναι τι θελουμε εμεις να δουμε απο την πλευρα που βλεπουμε ενα αποτελεσμα!
> Η ιστορια του φετινου OLYMPIA γραφτηκε και δεν γυριζει πισω , ετσι υπαρχει νεο υλικο για να κινηθουν τα γραναζια μεχρι το επομενο!


συμφωνω απολυτα σε ολα. :03. Clap:

----------


## thegravijia

> Ρε λαμογια αβανταδόροι,αρχίσατε να πειράζετε και τις φωτό τωρα;


βρειτε την διαφορα και κερδιστε :01. Mr. Green: 
ρε παιδες μπορει απλα να ρουφηχτηκε...

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Mε την σειρα μου νοιωθω την υποχρεωση να υποκλιθω σε εναν πραγματικο ΗΡΩΑ του φετινου ΜR OLYMPIA τον αξιεπαινο ΜΙΧΑΛΗ ΚΕΦΑΛΙΑΝΟ!

ΗΡΩΑΣ γιατι αν δειτε υπο ποιες συνθηκες προετοιμαζετε ενας αθλητης του εξωτερικου θα καταλαβετε!

Δυστηχως στη χωρα μας δεν υπαρχουν ουτε τα ''μεσα'' αλλα ουτε και οι συνθηκες για βελτιωση - εξελιξη ενος αθλητη.....Μιχαλη αυτη η νικη ειναι ΜΟΝΟ δικη σου και σε οσους σε βοηθησαν! κανενος αλλου......

----------


## KATERINI 144

> βρειτε την διαφορα και κερδιστε
> ρε παιδες μπορει απλα να ρουφηχτηκε...


μα καλα τη ρούφηγμα εκανε! και σε κλασματα δευτερολεπτου ε, δυο φορες ανοιγοκλεισε ο φακος της μηχανής και χωρις να αλλάξει καθόλου θεση εκανε τη μέση μισή !!!! :01. Shifty:  

(τεραβιγια μας πήραν χαμπάρι, σε ειπα μη τη μικρύνουμε τοσο  :02. Smash: )

----------


## thegravijia

> μα καλα τη ρούφηγμα εκανε! και σε κλασματα δευτερολεπτου ε, δυο φορες ανοιγοκλεισε ο φακος της μηχανής και χωρις να αλλάξει καθόλου θεση εκανε τη μέση μισή !!!! 
> 
> (τεραβιγια μας πήραν χαμπάρι, σε ειπα μη τη μικρύνουμε τοσο )


εμ... μα πηγα να το σωσω και μας εδωσες... :08. Turtle:

----------


## thegravijia

26ωρες πριν το ολυμπια...

----------


## Muscleboss

φοβερές φώτος... λίγο flat μου φαίνεται, αλλά προφανώς ήταν μέσα στο πρόγραμμ και γέμισε τη στιγμή που έπρεπε.

ευχαριστούμε thegravijia :08. Toast: 

ΜΒ

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

έτσι κάθε ώρα που περνάει όσο κοντεύει στον διαγωνισμό αλλάζει δραματικα , καποτε έκανα το πείραμα και τραβούσα βίντεο ανα2με 3 ωρες όταν γεμιζα και φαινόταν λές και ήταν εβδομάδα , σ αυτα τα επίπεδα ακομη πιο έντονα .

επίσης μην ξεχνάμε αλλιώς είναι στα φωτα της σκηνής του ολύμπια με το χρωμα και την γυαλάδα και αλλιώς σε φυσικό φωτισμό .

πάντως φαίνετε γρανιτενιος , μην ξεχνάμε όλους απο το ολύμπια αν τους βλέπουμε μόνους είναι πολύ καλοι, τέλειοι μόνο δίπλα δίπλα μπορείς να βγαζεις συμπερασματα  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Niiick

και διπλα διπλα παλι τους εσκιζε :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ioannis1

απιστευτος.....

----------


## KATERINI 144

Mr Olympia 2009 Jay Cutler Posing Routine	

Branch Warren - Mr. Olympia 2009 Posing Routine                

Dexter Jackson - Mr. Olympia 2009 Posing Routine	

Kai Greene - Mr. Olympia 2009 Posing Routine				

Mr Olympia 2009 Phil Heath Posing Routine				

Victor Martinez - Mr. Olympia 2009 Posing Routine

----------


## ioannis1

:03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Georges

> αδερφε τι εκανες στη φωτο? την πειραξες λιγο ή μου φαινετε?


Ε ναι του μίκρυνα λίγο τη μέση με το photoshop θέλοντας να δείξω ότι αν όντως ήταν έτσι η μέση του, η κατάσταση που έπιασε ήταν τέλεια

Εdit: Aν κρίνω από τα σχόλια πρέπει να 'κανα φοβερή δουλειά  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Antonis Giannoulis

> Ε ναι του μίκρυνα λίγο τη μέση με το photoshop θέλοντας να δείξω ότι αν όντως ήταν έτσι η μέση του, η κατάσταση που έπιασε ήταν τέλεια
> 
> Εdit: Aν κρίνω από τα σχόλια πρέπει να 'κανα φοβερή δουλειά


Σαν πρωην γραφιστας, βλεπω οτι εκανες πολυ καλη δουλεια στην μεση του Cutler. Μακαρι να ηταν ετσι στην  πραγματικοτητα..

----------


## ioannis1

kai ta ποδια του φαινονται εξωπραγματικα.εκανες τιποτε η ετσι ειναι στα αληθεια;

----------


## Georges

> kai ta ποδια του φαινονται εξωπραγματικα.εκανες τιποτε η ετσι ειναι στα αληθεια;


Αν προσέξεις πιο πάνω την παράθεση των 2 φωτό του thegravijiaθα δεις ότι μόνο τη μέση πείραξα. Πάντως πρέπει να 'χει γίνει πειραματόζωο o Jay. Υποθέτω πως έχει "φάει" πολύ χημεία

----------


## thegravijia

> Αν προσέξεις πιο πάνω την παράθεση των 2 φωτό του thegravijiaθα δεις ότι μόνο τη μέση πείραξα. Πάντως πρέπει να 'χει γίνει πειραματόζωο o Jay. Υποθέτω πως έχει "φάει" πολύ χημεία


οσοι πανε στο ολυμπια ετσι ειναι ...αλλα τι νοημα εχει να το λεμε αυτο

----------


## ioannis1

συγκρινετε

----------


## NASSER

Αποτις συγκρισεις που εβαλε ο Γιαννης φαινεται καθαρα πως ο Cutler ηταν καλυτερος απο πέρυσι και καλυτερος απο ολους οσους τον ανταγωνιστηκαν.
ΚΑθαρα φαινεται οτι ηταν πιο στεγνος και το σωμα εδειχνε πιο ξεκουραστο. ΤΑ ποδια του τα μεγαλωσε και αυτο τον βοηθησε να δειχνει και πιο συμμετρικος, καθως το ελλατωμα του ειναι η μεγαλη μεση.
Για μενα ηταν αξιος νικητης γιατι πραγματικα ξεχωριζε σε σχεση με τους αλλους.

----------


## ioannis1

καμια σχεση με περυσι.ο γουορεν απιστευτο κρεας.

----------


## Georges

> οσοι πανε στο ολυμπια ετσι ειναι ...αλλα τι νοημα εχει να το λεμε αυτο


Φίλε εννοώ ότι εκτός από την "συνηθισμένη κούρα" που ακολουθεί ο καθένας σ' αυτό το επίπεδο, υποθέτω ότι αυτός για να πετύχει τέτοιο αποτέλεσμα το τράβηξε μέχρι τα άκρα. Άλλωστε το δήλωσε και ο ίδιος ότι είχε από πίσω του ένα τσούρμο από ειδικούς προφανώς και χημικούς όταν μίλαγε μετά το τέλος του ολύμπια και τους ευχαριστούσε  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## mantus3

> η δικη μου αποψη ειναι πως κρινω bodybuilding και οχι fitnes, το αν μαρεσει η οχι ειναι αλλο καπελο.


+1000

τωρα οσο για τους ειδικους κτλ, σαν πολυ στην χημεια δεν το ριχνουμε? ας δουνε μερικοι πως ηταν οταν ξεκινησε κ πως ειναι τωρα.. δεν το λεω για να δουνε την τρελη διαφορα αλλα για να προσεξουν το ποτε ξεκινησε...

----------


## Levrone

http://mdtv.musculardevelopment.com/...view/2443/250/

κουρευτηκε ο Kai? δοξα τω Θεω!  :08. Turtle:

----------


## anjelica

ε ναι εγινε ανθρωπος επιτελως

----------


## Levrone

> ε ναι εγινε ανθρωπος επιτελως


ελα τωρα που πριν με το μαλλι δε σ αρεσε!

----------


## anjelica

> ελα τωρα που πριν με το μαλλι δε σ αρεσε!


εμιαζει με πιθηκα

----------


## Levrone

> εμιαζει με πιθηκα


αυτα οχι σ εμενα!  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  δε με πει8εις!

η κοτσιδα ειναι γοητεια στα ματια των γυναικων!!!!

----------


## anjelica

αφου ειναι ετσι αφησε και εσυ κουτσιδα και σε κανουμε ραστα,θα εισαι πολυ γοητευτικος  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## savage

> αφου ειναι ετσι αφησε και εσυ κουτσιδα και σε κανουμε ραστα,θα εισαι πολυ γοητευτικος


χαχαχα! :03. Bowdown: 
πληρωμενη απαντηση!!! :01. ROFL: 
πρεπει να απαντησεις Κωστα  :08. Evil Fire:  χαχαχα

----------


## savage

Παντως να μιλησω κ λιγο για το Mr Olympia,εγω προτιμω τον Dexter  κ γενικα σωματα τυπου Troy Alves Darrem Charles.Πιστευω πως καπου εχουν ξεφυγει τα πραματα,οχι μονο απο αποψη του οτι τα σωματα τους ειναι πολυ τετραγωνα (με τεαρστιες μεσες κ φουσκωμενες κοιλιες) κ οχι τοσο αισθητικα,αλλα κ απο το γεγονος πως αν συνεχιστει αυτη η κατασταση στην ουσια θα βραβευουμε τον πιο θαραλλεο κ οχι τον καλυτερο,αν ισχυουν κ αυτα που ειπε ο Georges

----------


## Polyneikos

Tελικα ακομα και στις συγκρισεις με ποιον θα σε βαλουν δίπλα έχει μεγαλη σημασία...Δείτε τι εννοω ,τον Cutler δίπλα στον Ruhl...

----------


## Niiick

ρε φιλε τα χουμε πει τα χουμε ξαναματαπει δε ξερω τι τους φταιει. ο ρουλ εχει κατεβει πολλες φορες σε αψεγαδιαστη κατασταση ειναι πιο ψηλος απ ολους και ειναι γεματος απ τη κορυφη μεχρι τα νυχια εχει τρομερο ογκο. και συμμετρικος ισως να μην ειναι στα αυτια  πολλες φορες αξιζει υψηλοτερες θεσεις δε ξερω τι φταιει..και εγω στα λεω και ειμαι κατλερ φαν 100%

----------


## thegravijia

> ρε φιλε τα χουμε πει τα χουμε ξαναματαπει δε ξερω τι τους φταιει. ο ρουλ εχει κατεβει πολλες φορες σε αψεγαδιαστη κατασταση ειναι πιο ψηλος απ ολους και ειναι γεματος απ τη κορυφη μεχρι τα νυχια εχει τρομερο ογκο. και συμμετρικος ισως να μην ειναι στα αυτια πολλες φορες αξιζει υψηλοτερες θεσεις δε ξερω τι φταιει..και εγω στα λεω και ειμαι κατλερ φαν 100%


  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

οι φωτο δεν είναι αξιόπιστο μέσο κρίσης ούτε κρίνουμε ποτε απο μια πόζα , αλλα στις συγκεκριμένες ο ρούλης τους παίρνει κεφάλια χαλαρα , αλλα είπαμε δεν κρίνουμε απο μια πόζα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Bασικα Ηλία αυτες τις φωτο τις εβαλα για να προβληματίσω λίγο τον κόσμο,πιστευω ότι καποιοι πρωταθλητες ίσως και να προστατευονται στις συγκρίσεις .Σιγουρα από φωτογραφίες και από 2 πόζες δεν μπορουμε να εχουμε σαφη εικόνα....Τι εννοω..Σιγουρα ο Cutler φαινόταν ογκοδέστερος από την πρωτη πενταδα,σε σχεση με Heath & Jackson,τι θα γινόταν αν δίπλα του ήταν ο Ruhl την στιγμη που τελικα τα κριτηρια είναι ο περισσότερος όγκος;Ή μετα θα το γυρναγαμε στην καλαισθησα και συμμετρια για να νικησει παλι ο Cutler π.χ.;
Δεν προσπαθω να βγαλω σεναρια ουτε να αμφισβητησω την νικη του Cutler απλα το άθλημα μας τελικα στηρίζεται σε προτιμησεις...

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Bασικα Ηλία αυτες τις φωτο τις εβαλα για να προβληματίσω λίγο τον κόσμο,πιστευω ότι καποιοι πρωταθλητες ίσως και να προστατευονται στις συγκρίσεις .Σιγουρα από φωτογραφίες και από 2 πόζες δεν μπορουμε να εχουμε σαφη εικόνα....Τι εννοω..Σιγουρα ο Cutler φαινόταν ογκοδέστερος από την πρωτη πενταδα,σε σχεση με Heath & Jackson,τι θα γινόταν αν δίπλα του ήταν ο Ruhl την στιγμη που τελικα τα κριτηρια είναι ο περισσότερος όγκος;Ή μετα θα το γυρναγαμε στην καλαισθησα και συμμετρια για να νικησει παλι ο Cutler π.χ.;
> Δεν προσπαθω να βγαλω σεναρια ουτε να αμφισβητησω την νικη του Cutler απλα το άθλημα μας τελικα στηρίζεται σε προτιμησεις...


κατανοώ και συμφωνώ με την τοποθέτηση σου κώστα , επειδή τα έζησα αυτό ακριβώς γίνετε προσέχουν και γίνονται επιλεκτικά οι συγκρίσεις σε τέτοιους αγώνες , τίποτε δεν είναι τυχαίο . 

τι είναι σ αυτόν τον αγωνα να βγαλουν τον ρούλ και μετα όλοι θα είμαστε προκατειλημένοι και θα βλέπουμε μόνο τα θετικα του , αφου είπαμε σε τέτοια επίπεδα όλοι είναι κοντα και για τουλάχιστον 4-5 άτομα μπορείς να τους βάλεις πρώτους και μάλιστα να αιτιολογήσεις και το αποτέλεσμα

----------


## Antonis Giannoulis

Αυτες οι φωτογραφιες απο που ειναι παιδια? 
 :03. Clap: Σιγουρα ειναι παλαιοτερες, οπου ο Ρουλης ηταν στα καλυτερα του και ο Jay δεν ειχε φτασει στα σημερινα του επιπεδα...??

----------


## Polyneikos

Δεν είναι από το Ολυμπια,εχω την εντυπωση όμως ότι είναι πολύ πρόσφατες.....

----------


## Muscleboss

Νομίζω οτι αυτες οι φώτος ειναι τουλάχιστον 3 χρονών... δε μπορώ να θυμηθώ τον αγώνα αλλά αν το ψάξω θα το βρώ.

ΜΒ

----------


## Muscleboss

το βρήκα: 2006 Austrian Grand Prix. Νικητης Jay Cutler.

MB

----------


## ioannis1

απο μπροστα ο ρουλ παντως ειναι φοβερος. :05. Biceps:

----------


## savage

> απο μπροστα ο ρουλ παντως ειναι φοβερος.


+1 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

> Tελικα ακομα και στις συγκρισεις με ποιον θα σε βαλουν δίπλα έχει μεγαλη σημασία...Δείτε τι εννοω ,τον Cutler δίπλα στον Ruhl...


 αυτο ακριβως εννοουσα οταν ελεγα ''στημενο''.Ειχε κερδισει το OLYMPIA ο CUTLER και κερδισε και το gran prix.Eχει καμια σχεση ο ενας με τον αλλο.Ο Χ Ι, ομως κερδισε ο JAY.Eιναι δυνατον ρε παιδια :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:

----------


## The Rock

Εμ είναι στημένο βέβαια ... πολλά φράγκα παίζονται ....

----------


## mantus3

Ο Κατλερ εχει καλητερο χαμογελο...

----------


## savage

> Ο Κατλερ εχει καλητερο χαμογελο...


Ε βεβαια!!!Τωρα καταλαβα γιατι πλενει 5 φορες την μερα τα δοντια του!!! :01. ROFL:

----------


## Antonis Giannoulis

Επειδη λεμε για τα στημενα παιδια θα σας πω το εξης.
Το 2003 ειχα παρακολουθησει απο κοντα το επαγγελματικο grand prix ''Maximus pro Invitational'' που ειχε γινει στην Ρωμη, στα πλαισια της εκθεσης ''fitness Expo Roma''.
Το μεγαλο ονομα ηταν o runner up Mr Olympia Jay Cutler. Ολη η προωθηση και η διαφημιση του αγωνα ηταν γυρω απο το ονομα του δηλ. στις αφισες, στα brochure, στο internet...γενικα παντου το ονομα του..(για να μαζεψουν κοσμο φυσικά).
Επαιρναν μερος αρκετα ονοματα οπως Cutler, Ruhl, Glourx, Taylor, Jackson, Charles, Alves, Rockel.. και πολλοι αλλοι Αμερικανοι αλλα και παρα πολλοι Ευρωπαιοι bodybuilders.
Ενας γνωστος μου,Ιταλος bodybuilder (Piero Niocerino) ο οποιος συμετειχε στην διοργανωση της εκθεσης,μου ειχε πει μια εβδομαδα πριν τον αγωνα οτι θα βγει ο Darrem Charles. Και του λεω αν ειναι δυνατον, αφου θα παιζει ο Cutler, o Ruhl, πως γινεται να βγει ο Charles πρωτος?
Και μου λεει, δεν ξερω πως θα το πασσάρουν το όλο θεμα, αλλα ακουγεται παρα πολυ οτι θα βγει ο Charles. Μαλλον ειναι η σειρα του για αυτην τη σεζόν,μου λέει. 
Ολη αυτη η εποικηνωνια γινοταν απο email.
Οταν πραγματι πηγα την επομενη εβδομαδα να παρακολουθησω τον αγωνα, τελευταια στιγμη ανακοινωνουν οτι δεν θα παρει μερος ο Cutler, απλα θα κανει guest posing και θα δωσει και σεμιναριο. Τελικα το πηρε ο Charles με δευτερο το Ruhl.. Τι να πω? Μηπως ηταν στημενο? Λεω μηπως???
Παντος σαν εμπειρια ηταν καλη.. :02. Welcome:

----------


## Muscleboss

Φοβερό βίντεο απο τα παρασκήνια του ολυμπια..

Βιντεο

 :05. Biceps: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Exci

> Φοβερό βίντεο απο τα παρασκήνια του ολυμπια..
> 
> Βιντεο
> 
> 
> 
> ΜΒ


Χαχαχ ο Κai φαρδυς πλατυς στην πορτα με το mp3 σε κατασταση νιρβανας  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## the_big_litho

Τρομερο το βιντεο του backstage, πιανει το σφυγμο του αγωνα.

----------


## Μαρία

Πολύ ωραίο βίντεο!!!!Μου άρεσε πολύ το σημειο που χαλαρώνουν και τρωνε,τετοιου ειδους βιντεο backstage είναι παντα απολαυστικα!!! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## alextg

Απιστευτο βιντεακι ... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ενα ενδιαφερον Link για να κανετε όλες τις πιθανες - δυνατες  συγκρισεις :

*http://www.ifbbpro.com/2009olympiacallout/*

----------


## Lasen

Ωραιο το λινκ Πολυνεικε!Thnx
Η πρωτη συγκριση που εκανα ηταν kefalinos με Yamagishi και συμφωνα με το απειρο ματι μου ο Μιχαλης υπερειχε σχεδον σε ολες τις ποζες!

----------


## thegravijia

> Ωραιο το λινκ Πολυνεικε!Thnx
> Η πρωτη συγκριση που εκανα ηταν kefalinos με Yamagishi και συμφωνα με το απειρο ματι μου ο Μιχαλης υπερειχε σχεδον σε ολες τις ποζες!


 συμφωνω

----------


## The Rock

Ωραίο βίντεο όντως ! Καλά παίζει πολύ μάσα και αραλίκι στα αποδυτήρια !

----------


## thegravijia

> Νομίζω οτι αυτες οι φώτος ειναι τουλάχιστον 3 χρονών... δε μπορώ να θυμηθώ τον αγώνα αλλά αν το ψάξω θα το βρώ.
> 
> ΜΒ


 :03. Thumb up: 
 [YOUTUBE="tTXTnYPBYEg&feature"]tTXTnYPBYEg&feature[/YOUTUBE]

----------

